# النبى النارى .. رؤية مختلفة (روعة متجدد تابعوا معى لو حبيتم)



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

النبى النارى .. رؤية مختلفة 
​*المراجـــع *

*- الكتـــــــاب المقدس . *
*- ملوك أول *
      للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى 
*- شخصيات الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) *
          للقمص شاروبيم يعقوب 
*- حياة إيليا  للكاتب ف . ب . ماير *
          ترجمة القمص مرقس داود 
*- أضواء على حياة إيليا النبى *
         للأنبا باكوس أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح 
*- تفسير انجيل متى *
        للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى .    
 
:download:​*مقدمــــــة *
ظهر إيليا النبى فى فترة ساد فيها الظلام على المملكـــــة العبرية المنقسمة شمالا وجنوبا ، أعقبت العصر الذهبى للدولــــة العبرية أبان فترة حكم داود النبى وسليمان الحكيم .. 
وقبل أن نتعرض لحياة إيليا نلقى نظرة على الظروف الدينية والسياسية للفترة التى أختاره اللـــه فيها ، ليكون شاهدا له . 
وتسلسل تاريخ هذه الفترة يوضحه لنا سفر ملوك أول ....الذى حفل بالأشخاص الرئيسيون وهم : ​
*داود* : اهتمامة بالوصية الإلهيــــــة 
*سليمان* : حكيم وعالم ولكنه أنحرف . 
*رحبعام* : لا يقبل المشورة . 
*يربعام* : يسىء استخدام الحق . 
*إيليا* : يقيم اللــــه شهود أمناء له . 
*أخاب* : ملك تسيطر عليه زوجته ( يملك ولا يحكم ) . 
*إيزابل* : تكرس طاقتها للشر . 
*المــــــــدن الرئيســـيــــــــــــــة* : ​
*شكيم* : اجتمع فيها الأسباط العشرة ، توجوا رحبعام ملكا ، وصارت عاصمة إسرائيل . 
*دان* : أحد مركزين للعبادة حيث وضع عجل فى كل منهما ، ليكون المركزان بديلا لأورشليم ، أحدهما فى الشمال والثانى فى الجنوب ( جنوب المملكة الشمالية )  . 
*بيت إيل* : بالقرب من أورشليم ، وضع فيه يربعام العجل الثانى . 
*ترصة* : أصبح بعشا ملكا على اسرائيل بعد أن اغتال ناداب ، ونقل العاصمة من شكيم إلى ترصة . 
*السامرة* : عندما أصبح عمرى ملكا اشترى تلا بنى عليه عاصمة جديدة ، وكان أبنه أخاب أشر ملوك إسرائيل ، وكانت زوجته إيزابل تعبد البعل ...وفى فترة حكم أخاب ظهــــر إيليا النبى ( موضـــوع البحث ) . 
*جبل الكرمل* : تحدى إيليا النبى أنبياء البعل وعشتاروت على جبل الكرمل ، وهناك أخذهم وقتلهم ... 
*يزرعيل* : بعد قتل أنبياء البعل رجع إيليا النبى إلى يزرعيل ، فأقسمت إيزابل أن تقتله ، فهرب لحياته . ولكن الله اعتنى به وشجعه . وفى أثناء رحلاته مسح الملكين القادمين لآرام ( سوريا ) ولإسرائيل ، كما مسح اليشع نبيا ليخلفه . 
*راموت جلعاد* : أعلن ملك آرام) سوريا )  لحرب على المملكة الشمالية ، لكنه هزم فى موقعتين . احتل الآراميون راموت جلعاد ، فاتحد أخاب ويهوشافاط لأستعادة المدينة . غير أن أخاب قتل فى المعركة ، ثم مات يهوشافاط . 
*+++*

*:download:*
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*+++*
*المملكــــــة المنقسمـــــة*  :
بموت سليمان أختار ابنه رحبعام المشورة الغبية حيث نادى بزيادة الضرائب بطريقة مملوءة عنفا وكبرياء ، فقاد يربعام حركة تمرد وانشق عن رحبعام عشرة أسباط وأقاموا منه ملكا ، انقسمت المملكة ، كان هذا بداية فترة من الفوضى والصراع بين مملكتين ومجموعتين من الملوك .
جذور هذا التمرد كان منذ الأجيال السابقة .. ظهر منذ أيام سليمان عندما فرض ضرائب عالية على الأسباط ما عدا يهوذا لبناء الهيكل وقصره والمنشآت الضخمة فى أرض يهوذا ، مما أحدث ثورة نفسية داخلية فى الأسباط الأخرى ، لم تجد فرصتها سوى فى يربعام للتمرد على السبط الملكى ( يهوذا ) ولم ينضم إلى السبط الملكى سوى سبط بنيامين المجاور له . 
*+ + +* 

*مملكة الشمال *
كانت مملكة الشمال أوسع من مملكة الجنوب وأكثر غنى وسكانا من مملكة الجنوب ، حكم مملكة إسرائيل تسعة عشر ملكا ، أشهرهم عمرى ( 886 – 875 ) وأخاب ابنه ( 875 – 853 ) ويربعام الثانى ( 787 – 747 ) ق . م .  ولكنها احتاجت إلى عاصمة ، اشترى عمرى هضبة وبنى عليها مدينة محصنة وسماها السامرة . وقعت فى قلب المملكة على ملتقى الطرق ، فأشرفت على ما يحيط بها . ونمت نموا سريعا ، فظلت مركزا هاما بعد زوال مملكة إسرائيل سنة 721 ق . م . ( السبى الأشورى ) . 
*البنية الدينية *
تستند البنية السياسية إلى البنية الدينية . كانت المملكتان تعبدان ذات الإله الواحد ، ديانة واحدة ، لكن مملكة الشمال شعرت بالحاجة إلى عاصمة وإلى هيكل عام ومذبح عام للشعب . 
أراد يربعام الأول أن يزاحم هيكل أورشليم الذى بناه سليمان ، فأختار معبدين مشهورين : دان فى الشمال وبيت إيل فى الجنوب ، وجعل فيهما " عجلين ذهبيين " – لقد صنعوا العجلين الذهبيين ، ولكن للتعبير عن عبادة الله الخفى . 
لقد خاطر يربعام حين أدخل الصور والتماثيل الكنعانية إلى شعائر عبادة الرب ، فخلط الناس بين الرب والآلهــة ، وجعلوا إله إسرائيل على مستوى الآلهة الوثنية .... بعد خمسين سنة تطور الوضع بصورة أخطر حين تزوج الملك أخاب إيزابيل ، أبنة ملك صور الوثنى ، فشجعت ديانة البعل الشبيهة بالديانات الكنعانية . 
كانت خطية إسرائيل تميل بالأكثر إلى العبادة الوثنية ، أى الزنا الروحى ... بينما كانت خطية يهوذا هى بالأكثر العصيان للوصية وتجاهل كلمة الرب . 
دخلت عبادة البعل بواسطة إيزابل زوجة أخاب الملك واستطاع إيليا وإليشع وياهو أن يقتلعوها . كل الملوك الـ 19 للشمال عبدوا العجل ، بعضهم عبد البعل لكن لم يحاول أحد أن يرد الشعب إلى عبادة اللــــــه . 
بالغم من أن أغلب ملوك الجنوب كانوا يعبدون الأوثان وسلكوا فى طرق ملوك إسرائيل الشريرة لكن بعضهم خدم الله ووجد بينهم مصلحون عظماء ، انحرفت مملكة يهوذا شيئا فشيئا نحو ممارسة عبادة البعل المرعبة ، وبعض الديانات الكنعانية حتى صار الجرح خطيرا والمرض عديم الشفاء . 
*من وحى سفر الملوك الأول      *( للقمص تادرس يعقوب ) ​+ هب لى مع سليمان أن اقيم لك بيتا مقدسا 
  روحك القدوس هو الذى يدشنه  ...     ...       يسكنه الآب السماوى ، وحوله السمائيون 
+ هب لى مع سليمان نجاحا فى كل عمل  ...    فأنت سر حياتى ونجاحى وغناى وفرحى 
+ لتطرد من داخلى غباوة رحبعام وشر يربعام  ...   فلا يحل فى داخلى انقسام ، ولا أقيم فى داخلى عبادة العجلين 
+ لا تسمح لى أن أتحد مع أخاب بإيزابل الشريرة .. فتتسلل عبادة البعل والعشتاروت إلى 
+ هب لى قلب إيليا النارى .. اتمتع بك وبنار روحك القدوس .. 
  فأصير بالحق ملكا ، موضع سرورك ، يا ملك الملوك .


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*النبى النارى *​*إيليــــــا النبـــــى*

 

+ + فى وسط هذا الجو الحالك الظلمة بعث الله بنبى عجيب ليشــهد لـه ويعمل لخلاص أخوته وهو إيليا التسبى . بينما أعد عدو الخير أخاب وإيزابل لبث روح الفساد ، أعد الله إيليا النبى ليشهد ويعمل لحساب ملكوته ، لم يكن أحد جريئا بين ملوك إسرائيل فى ارتكاب الخطية مثل أخاب ، ولم يوجد نبى جرىء ونارى مثل إيليا . 
كان أخاب ضعيف الشخصية أمام ايزابل ، جرى وراء زوجته التى اضطهدت الكهنة وانبياء اللــــه ، فقد قتلت منهم من قتلت ، وهرب البعض إلى الكهوف ، استطاعت الملكة بشرها ، يعاونها كهنة البعل ، أن تحتذب الشعب إلى عبادة البعل بكل رجاساتها . 
هذا وقد اتسمت بالعنف ؛ حين اشتهى رجلها كرم نابوت اليزرعيلى خططت لقتل نابوت وورثته 
لقد بدأت سيرة إيليا  من اصحاح 17 ( ملوك أول ) مؤيدا من الله بعجائب فائقة .
وعندما نتأمل فيما ورد فى سفر ( ملوك أول ) حتى نهاية أصحاح 17 الذى يصور لنا الحالة المحزنة التى وصلت اليها الأسباط العشرة ، وكيف سادتها العبادة الوثنية بشكل عام قد نتخيل بأن هذه هى نهاية الأمر وأن عبادة الاله الحى لن تسترد مكانتها الأولى وقوتها السابقة ، هذا ما اعتقده أخاب وايزابل ، والأنبياء الكذبة بل والبقية من جماعة أولاد الله الأمناء الذين كانوا قد تشتتوا مختبئين . 
ولكنهم اسقطوا من حسابهم أمرا جوهريا ، انهم نسوا الله نفسه ، ففى أزمة خطيرة كهذه كان ينبغى أن يقول الله كلمته ... 
عندما يأتى البشر آخر ما عندهم من الشر فحينئذ يحين الوقت للـــه ليبدأ عمله ، وعندما يبدأ الله عمله فانه يستطيع بأبسط الوسائل أن يقلب رأسا على عقب كل ما عمله البشر من دونه ، ويسطر بعض الصحائف فى تاريخ البشرية ، لتكون درسا ثمينا وهدى لكل الأجيال القادمة . 
ان الأصحاح الـ 17 من سفر ( ملوك اول ) يبدأ بحرف العطف *" و "*  ... " *و*قال ايليا التشبى من مستوطنى جلعاد ...... " ، ان هذا الحرف مرعب جدا لأعداء اللــــه ، ولكنه ملىء بالرجاء والمواعيد الأكيدة لأولاده الأمناء . 
*ايزابل الشريرة : *
عندما تركت ايزابل الشابة الجميلة قصور مدينة صور العظيمة لكى تكون زوجة الملك اسرائيل الجديد ، كان يظن أن هذا الزواج توفيق عظيم ، فقد كانت صور ملكة البحار فى أوج عزها ومجدها ، انتشرت مستعمراتها على شواطىء البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى وصلت الى اسبانيا ، وملأت سفنها كل البحار والمحيطات حتى تجاسرت على الوصول إلى بلاد قارة أوربا . 
على أن ذلك الزواج مع الأسف الشديد كان سبب بؤس وشقاء ونذير شؤم وخراب كغيره من الزيجات التى تبدو فى أعيننا جميلة وموفقة ، اذا فلا يمكن أن يكسر أحد وصية الله الصريحة التى تقضى بعدم الأقتران بأى شخص لا يعرف الله دون أن يشرب مرارة العلقم فى النهاية . 
ولعل ايزابل قبل أن تغادر بيت أبيها فى صور قد أوصاها بشدة الكهنة الذين تربت على أيديهم ، لكى تبذل كل ما فى وسعها لتنشر فى اسرائيل ديانة بلادها البغيضة ، لهذا نراها لا تتردد ولا تتباطأ فى تلبية هذا النداء ، فانها فى بداية الأمر يظهر أنها شيدت مذبحا لعشتاروت بجوار يزرعيل مقر القصر الخاص لسكن الملك ، وكانت تعول كهنته القائمين على خدمة عشتاروت من مالها الخاص . 
بعد ذلك شيدت هى وأخاب مذبحا للبعل فى السامرة ،  التى هى عاصمة المملكة ، وكان ذلك المذبح متسعا جدا يكفى للكثيرين من العابدين ( 2 مل 10 : 21 ) ، ثم بدأت الهياكل الوثنية تشيد فى كل أرجاء المملكة ، أما مذابح الأله الحى كمذبح الكرمل ، فكانت قد تهدمت واكتظت الأرض بأنبياء البعل وعشتاروت الذين كانوا يفخرون بما لهم من الحظوى لدى البلاط الملكى ، ويتيهون عجبا بسبب السلطة التى انتقلت اليهم فجأة مع سفالة أخلاقهم وانحطاط مستوى حياتهم الأدبية . 
وهكذا بدت الأرض كلها مرتدة عن الله ، فمن كل ألوف وربوات اسرائيل لم يبق سوى سبعة الآف ركبة لم تجث لبعل . وحتى هؤلاء كانت حياتهم مشلولة بسبب الخوف ، فانهم كانوا منزوين لدرجة أن ايليا لم يشعر بوجودهم فى ساعة وحدته .... 
جاءت سيرة إيليا  مشرقة بروح البهاء والقوة ، وهو الوحيد من بين الأنبياء نال كرامة الأشتراك مع اخنوخ بانتقاله حيا من العالم ، كما نال مع موسى النبى كرامة اللقاء مع السيد المسيح فى تجليه على جبل تابور . ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*من هو إيليا ؟ *
" إيليا " كلمة عبرية معناها " إلهى هو يهوه " – يناسب الأسم رسالته ، فقد اتسم بالشجاعة مع الغيرة من أجل اللـــــه ، والصيغة اليونانية لهذا الأسم هى الياس وتستعمل أحيانا فى العربية ، وهو نبى عظيم عاش فى المملكة الشمالية فى النصف الأول من القرن التاسع ق . م . ظهر بطريقة سرية ، لا نعرف شيئا عن أسرته ، 
نشأ ايليا صبيا فى تلك البلاد كباقى الأولاد فى جيله ، ربما كان فى صباه يشتغل برعاية الأعنام على تلك الجبال الجرداء ، وعندما صار رجلا كان يمتاز عن سكان الأودية والسيول بقوة عضلاته ، وعباءته التى من وبر الأبل ، وطول قامته واستقامتها ، وساعده المفتول ، وقوته البدنية التى مكنته من أن يسبق الخيل فى المركبة الملكية ، .... 
وبما أنه يدعى التشبى فيرجع أنه ولد فى تشبى . ​*وما هى التشبى ؟  معناه " الغريب " ، *

إنها قرية تقع فى شرق الأردن فى جلعاد ،
*جلعاد* : قطر جبلى شرقى الأردن يمتد إلى بلاد العرب ، وهو يشتمل البلقاء الحديثة ، أرض هىصخرية ، وعرة ، وجاء فى ( يش 13 : 25 ) أن تخم جاد كان يشمل كل مدن جلعاد ، ونصف سبط منسى ، أخذوا كل بشان ونصف جلعاد ( يش 13 : 30 ، 31 ) . 
وجاء فى ( تث 3 : 12 ، 13 ، 16 ) أن نصف جبل جلعاد أعطى لرأوبين وجاد وبقية جلعاد أعطيت لنصف سبط منسى . 
فبالقول " التشبى من مستوطنى جلعاد " معناها " من المتغربين المقيمين فى جلعاد " .. ​*تبقى سيرة إيليا النبى تؤكد عبر الأجيال ألا نبحث عن أسرة الأنسان وأسلافه ، بل عن شخصه وحياته وأفكاره وتصرفاته . *

كان إيليا يعيش زهدا كاملا ، وأحب الله الذى ملك قلبه وملك على كل كيانه ، فأبغض العالم وكل ما فيه ، ملقيا به خلف ظهره لأن هذا العالم سيمضى وكل شهوته . 
لم يعطى أهمية للجسد الذى يشتهى ضد الروح .. أراد أن يدخل فى دائرة السمائيات منجذبا اليها ليتمتع فى عالم الروح بحياة ملائكية مع السمائيين فى تسبيح دائم . 
وكان عادة يلبس ثوبا من الشعر ومنطقة من الجلد على حقويه ( 2 مل 1 : 8 ) . وكان يوحنا يشبهه إذ أعد قلب الشعب للإيمان بالمسيح ( مت 3 : 4 ) . 
والمسوح التى كان إيليا النبى يغطى بها جسده تشير إلى حياة الأنسحاق والتذلل قدام الله ، وهو يحمل فى انسحاقه الداخلى قوة !! انها قوة إلهية تعمل فيه .... 
إيليا النبى سلم للرب حياته تسليما كاملا ... ليعمل بها حسب قصده المعروف فى علمه السابق 
ويقول أشعياء النبى : " يعطى المعى قدرة ولعديم القوة يكثر شدة . الغلمان يعيون ويتعبون والفتيان يتعثرون تعثرا ، وأما منتظروا الرب فيجددون قوة ، يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور ، يركضون ولا يتعبون يمشون ولا يعيون " ( أش 40 : 29 – 31 ) . 
وكان إيليا يلبس منطقة من جلد على حقويه : علامة الأشتداد بالحق .. الحق يطلب ... وبالحق يسلك ... وللحق يشهد . 
فايليا النبى .. بحق نبى عظيم مقتدر فى الأيمان مملوء من روح الله يشهد للحق ويحفظ العبادة الطاهرة .
*+ + +*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

ظهوره أمام أخاب المرتد ، وتأديبه له بسنوات الجفاف – ( لقاؤه مع أرملة صرفة صيدا على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط – قتل أنبياء البعل ) ( 1 مل 17 – 18 
اضطراره إلى الهروب إلى جبل حوريب من وجه ايزابل ( ظهور الله له فى نفس المغارة التى فيها رأى موسى مجد اللـــــه – اختيار إليشع تلميذا له ) ( 1 مل 19 ) 
تنبؤه عن خراب بيت أخاب بسبب قتل نابوت ( 1 مل 21 ) . 
انتهاره أخزيا بن أخاب ( احتراق قائدى الخمسين بنار من السماء ) ( 2 مل 1 ) 
صعود إيليا إلى السماء . 
*نظرة الكتاب المقدس إليه *
فى ملاخى ( 4 : 5 ، 6 )  وعد الرب أن يرسل إيليا النبى قبل يوم الرب العظيم ، وقد تحقق ذلك عند مجيئه الأول ، إذ ورد فى لوقا 1 : 17 أن يوحنا المعمدان جاء بروح إيليا وقوته 
سيأتى ايليا النبى مع أخنوخ فى أيام ضد المسيح ويسندا الكنيسة ويستشهدا . 

​*شخصيته *
يشبه إيليا ببريق نور يضىء فجأة على تاريخ مظلم ليعلن الحق الإلهى 
+ ظهر فى التاريخ فجأة ، ولا نعرف أسرته . 
+ صعد فى المركبة النارية فجأة 
+ وظهر مع السيد المسيح فجأة فى تجليه . 
كانت تحركاته جميعا تحمل ذات العنصر : مع الملك لإيقاف المطر ، ولقاؤه مع أرملة صرفة صيدا ، ولقاؤه مع ملاك يطعمه ، ولقاؤه مع الله خلال الصوت المنخفض الخفيف ، ولقاؤه مع إليشع ، ولقاؤه مع أخاب بعد قتله نابوت اليزرعيلى ، ولقاؤه مع رسل أخزيا بن أخاب الذين كانوا ذاهبين إلى بعل زبوب إله عقرون يسألونه شفاء الملك ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

الملك . 
*نبوته عن الجفاف : *
لماذا بدأ إيليا النبى عمله النبوى بنبوته عن الجفاف والقحط الذى يحل لإسرائيل ؟ 
إذ انحدر الملك وشعبه فى الفساد إلى المنتهى احتاجوا لا إلى تحذير شفوى بل عمل يهز وجودهم وحياتهم ، فالنبوة عن القحط وتحقيقها غايتها مراجعتهم لأنفسهم ليدركوا القحط الداخلى الذى حل بهم بحرمانهم من مياة النعمة الإلهية . 
*"وقال إيليا التشبى من مستوطنى جلعاد لأخاب : *
*حى هو الرب إله إسرائيل الذى وقفت أمامه ، *
*أنه لا يكون طل ولا مطر فى هذه السنين إلا عند قولى " ( 1 مل 17 : 1 ) *
تحدث إيليا إلى الملك علنا لأن الشر قد بلغ إلى كل الشعب ، صارت الحاجة إلى صرخة قوية لكى يرجع الكل إلى إلهه ، لذا يقول : " حى هو الرب إله إسرائيل " الذى يقاومه الملك ورجاله ، ونسيه الشعب وتجاهله . 
إنه ليس إله جماد كالبعل ، وعلى الملك أن يدرك أن الأوثان غير قادرة أن تعطيه المطر 
لم يفعل ايليا سوى أمر واحد يعلمه ، وهو ما تلجأ اليه كل النفوس المجربة المثقلة ، كان أمامه أن يصلى ، وهذا ما فعله فانه " صلى صلاة " ( يع 5 : 17 ) ، ويظهر أنه فى صلاته مثل أمامه ذلك التهديد الذى نطق به موسى منذ أجيال مضت مهددا شعبه بأنهم أن ابتعدوا عن اللـــه ، وعبدوا آلهة أخرى ، اشتعل غضب الله عليهم ، واغلق السماء عنهم فلا يكون  مطرا ولا تعطى الأرض غلتها ( تث 11 : 17 ) . 
ويالها من صلاة مرعبة ، ولكن أليس أمرا أشد هولا أن ينسى الشعب إله آبائهم ، ويتجاهلوه ويستسلموا لعبادة البعل وعشتاروت بما فيها من نجاسات وأقذار ؟ 
تذكر أيضا سلسلة الآراء الخاطئة التى كانت لا بد أن تستخلص فيما لو سكت الرب نهائيا عن حالة كهذه ، فهل هناك أخطر من أن يظن بأن الكتاب المقدس مشحون بشرائع لا يستطيع المشرع أن يتممها أو يتردد فى تنفيذها ؟ 
إن كنا نرزح تحت أعباء جفاف شديد ، 
إن كنا قد حرمنا أياما طويلة من ندى النعمة ، ومطر البركة ، 
فانه ليس أمرا وليد الصدفة ، 
بل هو تدخل إلهى من يد الذى أحبنا إلى المنتهى فلم يسمح بأن نتركه نهائيا ، 
قبل أن يبذل معنا آخر مجهود ، لعلنا نقف عند حدنا ونرجع إليه ، 
وإن كان الجفاف قد سمح به الرب فلأجل ترميم المذبح على جبل الكرمل ، وابادة الأنبياء الكذبة فى الوادى .​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

وإن كان الجفاف قد سمح به الرب فلأجل ترميم المذبح على جبل الكرمل ، وابادة الأنبياء الكذبة فى الوادى .
*مصدر قوة إيليا :  *
لم يكن سر  قوة ايليا راجعا الى شخصه أو الى الوسط الذى عاش فيه ، فقد كان من أصل متواضع وقد قيل عنه صراحة أنه " كان انسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا " ( يع 5 : 17 ) ، هنا يذكر لنا ايليا ثلاثة أدلة لمصدر قوته : 
( 1 ) *" حى هـــــو الرب "* .. كان ينظر إلى الله بأنه هو الأله الحى ، ومعطى الحياة ، فإن أردنا أن نكون أقوياء فلنتعلم نحن أيضا بأن تقول " أنا أعلم أن وليى حى ، هو حى فى كل حين ليشفع فينا ، نحن نحيا لأنه هو حى " ( أى 19 : 25 ، عب 7 ، 25 ، يو 14 : 19 ) ، لقد كان موت الصليب قاسيا ولكن يسوع " حى " 
( 2 ) *" الذى أنا واقف أمامه "* .. لقد كان واقفا فى حضرة أخاب ، ولكنه كان واثقا من أنه واقف فى حضرة من هو أعظم من أعظم ملوك العالم ، فى حضرة الرب ، الذى تخر أمامه الملائكة فى رهبة وخشوع لتصغى إلى صوت كلمته .. وجبرائيل نفسه لم يقف موقفا أسمى من هذا " أنا جبرائيل الواقف قدام اللــــه " ( لو 1 : 19 ) ، 
ليتنا نبنى مخدعنا بحيث تطل منه كل نافذة على جبل حضرة اللــــــه ... 
( 3 ) ان لفظة " ايليا " معناها " الرب الهى "...  على أنها يمكن أن تحمل معنى آخر " *الرب قوتى* " .. وهذه توضح لنا سر حياته ، فقد كان الله حصن حياته فممن يرتعب ؟ 
لنكف من هذه اللحظة عن الأتكال على قوتنا التى مهما عظمت فهى ضعف ، ونلجأ الى قوة اللــه فقط كل يوم بل كل ساعة بالأيمان ، وعندئذ يصبح شعار حيلتنا فى المستقبل " انما بالرب البر والقوة ، استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى ، الرب قوتى ونشيدى وقد صار خلاصى " 
*إيليا .. هذا النبى النارى ، *
*لم يكن أصلا إلا فتيلــــة مدخنــــة ، *
*ولكنه بالأيمان وصــل الى ما وصـــل إليه . * 

*إعالة الغربان له : *
*" انطلق من هنا واتجه نحو المشرق واختبىء عند نهر كريث " ( 1 مل 17 :3 ) *
طلب الرب من إيليا أن ينسحب من السامرة ومن وسط الشعب ليختفى ثلاث سنوات ونصف .. لم تكن هذه السنوات فترة خمول للنبى ليحيا بلا عمل ، لكنها كانت فترة مع الله للصلاة والتأمل ، تهبانه قوة متزايدة تسنده فى رسالته المقبلة . 
فى وسط الجفاف ، فى البرية القاحلة قدم له الله ماء من نبع أو مجرى كريث ، وأرسل له طعاما بواسطة الغربان الخاطفة . 
الغربان التى تحتاج الى من يعولها ! وياله من درس تلقاه ايليا عن قدرة الله على اعالته ، ولا شك فى أن ايليا كان يتأمل مرارا فى هذه الحادثة فى أيامه التالية كبداية لعصر جديد فى حياته ، 
كان الله يعوله ليأكل خبزا طازجا ولحما مرتين كل يوم ، كان أنبياء البعل والسوارى يأكلون على مائدة إيزابل فجاعوا بسبب الجفاف ، أما إيليا فكان يعوله الله الحى ... أما كيف كان الخبز واللحم يعدان ، فإننا نجيب مع يعقوب : " إن الرب إلهك قد يسر لى " ( تك 27 : 20 ) . 
بأمر إلهى اعتزل إيليا عن شعب الله المنحرف لكى يتعامل مع الغربان التى تخدمه ،
هكذا بالخطية يفقد الأنسان علاقته بالله ورجاله ، بينما الحيوانات والطيور غير العاقلة تمجد الله وتخدم أولاده . 
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

هكذا بالخطية يفقد الأنسان علاقته بالله ورجاله ، بينما الحيوانات والطيور غير العاقلة تمجد الله وتخدم أولاده . 

*البرية فى حياة إيليا النبى :*
كان يقضى الكثير من وقته فى البرية ( 1 مل 17 : 5 ، 1 مل 19 ) 
ليست هناك طريقة انجح لأذلال نفس الأنسان أكثر من سحبه فجأة من الدائرة التى كان قد بدأ يظن نفسه أنه لا غنى عنه فيها ، لكى يتعلم أنه لا حاجة اليه على الأطلاق لأتمام مقاصد الله ، وحتى يدرك اذا ما عزل فى جهة نائية كنهر كريث ، كيف كانت افكاره مشوشة ، وكيف كانت قوته كلا شىء ... 
اذا فلا نعجب ان سمعنا أبانا السماوى يهمس فى آذاننا أحيانا : يكفيك يا أبنى ما قد اربكت نفسك فيه هناك من مشاغل واعلانات وارتباكات ، تعال هنا ، واختبىء عند النهر ،
اختبىء عند " كريث " فراش المرض ... 
أو عند " كريث " الآمال الخائبة .... 
أو عند " كريث " الخسائر .... أو فقد الأعزاء ... أو فى الوحدة التى هجرتها الجموع المزدحمة ،  
وسعيد هو الأنسان الذى يستطيع أن يقدم هذا الجواب : ارادتك هذه هى ارادتى أيضا ، اننى اطير يا إلهى لكى نختبىء فى ستر خيمتك وفى ظل جناحيك استرنى . 
*ان الأنتصار العظيم على جبل الكرمل يجب أن يسبقه نهـــــر كريث .... * 

ماذا تمثل البرية بالنسبة لحياة إيليا التشبى ؟ 
1*- الخلوة المقدسة *: يوجد مع الله بعيدا عن صخب العالم ، يترك كل شىء ويسير نحو الله بخطى ثابتة ، يوجه نظره نحو الله الحب اللانهائى وينبوع الحب الفياض ، نحو الله المحبوب والحنون الشفوق المتراءف ، الذى يسكب حبه فى القلوب فتتعلق به النفوس وتنجذب اليه 
الذى يفيض من ينبوع ماء الحياة لتستقى منه كل نفس ظمآى تريد أن تروى عطشها . 
ويقول أشعياء النبى : " أيها العطاش جميعا هلموا إلى المياة والذى ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمرا ولبنا " ( أش 55 : 1 ) . 
2-* الهدوء والسكينة *: حيث الهدوء والسكون تهدأ النفس من الداخل ، ويتلاشى من الذاكرة كل ما علق بها من صور العالم التى كثيرا ما تسبب اضطرابا للنفس من الداخل . 
واغراءات العالم تهز الأنسان داخليا فيتعلق بالأرضيات ، ويرتبط بالزمنيات فى محدوديتها فى قصور وجمود خارج حرية ارادته وداخل قيود الماديات ، ليظل مرتبطا بها ، مائلا الى الأمور الجسدية ، متمتعا باللذات منزلقا الى الترابيات . 
فتبعد الروح عن مصدر حياتها وعزاءها وفرحها ، ولكن حين تستقر النفس داخل دائرة السكون والهدوء ، تبدأ الروح فى الأنطلاق خارج دائرة العالم المحسوس والمحدود ، وتعبر المدى والأفق المحدود الى اللامحدود . 
3 - *حياة التأمل* : التأمل فى مجد الخالق .... فى السماء وصفاءها أشارة الى العلو والسمو .... التأمل فى محبة الله الفائقة ..... حب الله للخليقة ... حب الله للأنسان .... والتأمل فى رعاية الله للأنسان .... الذى أحبه ، ليحفظه فى دخوله وخروجه ، وفى كل خطوة يخطوها فلا يخاف شيئا . 
4- *الصبر والأحتمال وطول الأناة* : البرية القاسية تعلم الأنسان الصبر والجلد والأحتمال ، فى زهد ونسك غالبا ومنتصرا على كل القوى التى تحاربه والشرور التى قد تحدق به .
5- *مدرسة الصلاة* : اتخذ الرب يسوع من البرية موضعا للصلاة فتقدست البرية بالرب معلم الصلاة الذى كان يخرج الى موضع خلاء ليصلى ، ويقضى الليل كله فى الصلاة ​كان إيليا النبى فى البرية يناجى الله منفردا فى خلوة مقدسة ، منقطعا عن العالم ، انحل عن الكل ليرتبط بالواحد . صلاة ايليا كانت تنطلق من أعماق قلبه وكيانه قوية تصعد الى السماء لتدخل الى حضرةالقدير . 
دعى إيليا رجل الصلاة ... الذى صلى صلاة بايمان قوى راسخ رسوخ الجبال وثقة كاملة لا يتطرق اليها الشك . ​صلى إيليا أن لا تمطر السماء كم ورد فى رسالة يعقوب : *" صلى صلاة أن لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر ، ثم صلى أيضا فأعطت السماء مطرا وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها " ( يع 5 : 17 – 18 ) . *
6- *حياة الجرأة والشجاعة* : وقف فى وجه آخاب الملك ... موبخا إياه شاهدا للحق فى جرأة ليعلن كلمة الله التى ينطقها على فمه منذرا الخطاة والبعيدين عن الله ، والذين جعلوا قلوبهم وراء آلهة الأمم بالهلاك والموت . 
*+ + +*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*جفاف النهـــــر : *
*" وكان بعد مدة من الزمان أن النهر يبس " ( 1 مل 17 : 7 ) *
لا نستطيع أن نكون صورة صحيحة عن حالة أرض الموعد فى شهور الجفاف الأولى ، أننى اتخيلها الآن وقد جفت مراعى الجبال كأن ألسنة النيران قد اندلعت فأفحمتها ، وأما الأنهار فقد نضب ماؤها رويدا رويدا حتى تلاشت منها آخر نقطة . كما لم تكن هنالك أمطار لتعيد الحياة الى المزروعات أو تفيض على ينابيع المياة . والشمس كانت تشرق وتغرب ، لمدة عدة شهور ، فى سماء صافية لا أثر للسحاب فيها . 
لقد قضى على الكثيرون منا أن يجلسوا بجوار أنهار تجف : 
قد يكون نهر الصيت والشهرة بدأ يجف ... 
وقد يكون نهر الصحة بدأ يجف وسمح الرب بمرض عضال لا شفاء منه ... 
وقد يكون نهر الثروة بدأ يجف رويدا رويدا بسبب مطاليب المرض أو الديون أو أى نوع آخر من مظاهر الأسراف .... حقا انه لأختبار مر على النفس أن يجلس المرء بجوار نهر يبس ، وهو حقا أمر أشد صعوبة من الوقوف أمام أنبياء البعل على جبل الكرمل . 
ولماذا يسمح الرب بأن تيبس كل هذه الأنهار ؟ لأنه يريد أن يعلمنا بأن لا نتكل على نعمه ؛ بل على شخصـــــه .... 
إنه يريد أن يرفع أبصارنا الى النهر الخارج من عرش اللـــــه الذى لن ييبس الى الأبد 
اذا فلنتعلم هذه الدروس ، ولنتحول من نهر كريث الذى خيب آمالنا الى مخلصنا الذى لن يخيب لنا رجاء ، فيه نجد كل كفايتنا ، ينابيعه لا تنضب بمرور الدهور ، ولا ينقصها عطش ربوات القديسين الذين يشربون منها فى الأعالى بجوار منبعها كما نشرب نحن منها هنا على الأرض بجوار مصبها *" سواقى اللـــــه ملآنه ماء " *( مز 65 : 9 ) .....
*" كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضا ، ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن* *يعطش الى الأبد ، بل الماء الذى أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة أبدية "* ( يو 4 : 13 ، 14 ) .  

*إعالة أرملة صرفة له : *
يجب أن يتعلم خدام اللــــه أن لا يخطوا إلا خطوة واحدة فى وقت واحد .... 
لأن اللــــه لا يكشف لنا أكثر من خطوة واحدة فى وقت واحد ، ثم يأمرنا بالسلوك فيها بالأيمان : واذا توجهنا اليه بهذا السؤال " اذا خطوت هذه الخطوة التى لا بد أن تجر على المتاعب فماذا أفعل بعدها ؟ " 
فلن نتلقى من السماء جوابا غير هذا " اخط هذه الخطوة واتكل على " ،
لأنه ليس لنا أن نعلم الأمور التى جعلها اللــــه فى سلطانه ،  
حالما خطا ايليا تلك الخطوة التى أرشده إليها الله ، وقدم الرسالة لأخاب ، كانت الخطوة الثانية : 
*" وكان له كلام الرب قائلا : *
*قم أذهب إلى صرفة التى لصيدون ، وأقم هناك ، *
*هوذا قد أمرت هناك امرأة أرملة أن تعولك " ( 1 مل 17 :   8 – 9 ) *
ربما جاءتنا رسائل واعلانات خاصة من الله ، فى ظروف مختلفة عن واجبات معينة نؤديها ، ولكنا تكاسلنا لأننا لم نستطع أن ندرك ما يجب عمله فى الخطوة التالية ، 
*" يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل ؟ فقال له الرب قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغى أن تفعل " ( أع 9 : 6 ) . *
خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم ، والمن لا يعطى الا كل صباح ، والقوة تعطى حسب حاجة الساعة ، والله لا يعطى كل الأرشادات مرة واحدة لئلا يضطرب العقل ويرتبك الفكر ، ولكنه يأمر بما تستطيع الذاكرة أن تعى وبما يستطيع المرء أن يعمل ، وبعد ذلك نتطلع اليه فى انتظار الخطوة التالية ، وبذا نتعلم طريق الطاعة والثقة بخطوات يسيرة هينة .
لا شك فى أن الحياة الهادئة ليست هى الحياة العظيمة ، لأن بعض الأخلاق لا يمكن أن تصل الى الذروة العليا من الروحانية الا عن طريق المتاعب ، وانتزاعنا من بعض الأمكنة ، ونقلنا الى غيرها حسبما ترتبه العناية الألهية . 
ألا توضح لنا هذه الحقائق شيئا عن معاملة الله لإيليا ؟ فمرة نراه قائما فى اناء " وطنه " .... ثم يفرغ الى اناء " يزرعيل " ... ثم الى اناء " كريث " ... والآن الى الأناء الرابع " صرفة " .. وكل ذلك ليدفعه الى السمو الروحى ... الذى لم يكن ممكنا له الوصول اليه بأية طريقة أخرى ، والذى أهله للوقوف فى الأيام التالية على جبل التجلى ؛ كخل لموسى ورفيق للسيد المسيح . 
من أسمى الكلمات البناءة للحياة البشرية ، وخصوصا لخدام الله ، هى تلك التى خاطب بها الله موسى قائلا " انظر أن تصنع كل شىء حسب المثال الذى أظهر لك " ( عب 8 : 5 ) كان موسى يلتهب غيرة لكى يتمم عمل الله ، وكان أمهر الصناع تحت أمره ، ولكنه لم يسمح له أن يصنع كبيرة أو صغيرة فى الخيمة " حتى الجرس والرمانة والستائر والأوانى " الا حسب المثال الذى يظهره له الله ، لهذا أخذه الله الى الجبل ، وفتح باب عقله ، وكشف له عن مثال الخيمة المطلوب صنعها ، وسمح لموسى أن يطلع على كل شىء كما كان فى فكر الله ، وبعد أن قضى أربعين يوما فى الدرس والأطلاع على الجبل نزل أخيرا ، ولم يبق عليه الا أن يخرج الى حيز الوجود ما أعلن له على الجبل . 
مقاصد اللـــــه تتطلب الطاعة الكاملة : *" فقام وذهب الى صرفة "* ( 1 مل 17 : 10 ) . 
*صرفة* : قرية صغيرة تقع على شاطىء البحر الأبيض بين صور وصيدا .
معنى كلمة " صرفة " هو " بيت تمحيص " أو " بوتقة تمحيص " .  
أرسل إيليا النبى إلى هذه الأرملة الأممية ليس فقط علامة اهتمام الله بنبيه ، وإنما اهتمامه بالأممية أن تستقبل إيليا فى بيتها ويبارك فيما لديها . 
لم يكن من الهين على نفسه أن يشعر بأنه ستعوله تلك الأرملة البائسة المسكينة من مواردها الضئيلة ، اذا فقد كانت " صرفة " حقا بوتقة تمحيص لتطهيرها من كل بقية للكبرياء على النفس التى تكون لا تزال باقية جاثمة فى احدى زوايا قلبه . 
*+ الرب يسوع  مدح إيمان الأرملة* : ففى مجمع الناصرة دفعوا إليه سفر أشعياء فقرأ فيه " روح الرب على لأنه مسحنى لأبشر المساكين ، أرسلنى لأشفى المنكسرى القلوب لأنادى للمأسورين بالإطلاق وللعمى بالبصر وأرسل المنسحقين فى الحرية وأكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة " ( لو 4 : 18 ) . 
اليهود الذين بلا ايمان رفضوا المسيح فوبخ عدم إيمانهم قائلا " وبالحق أقول لكم إن أرامل كثيرة كن فى إسرائيل فى أيام إيليا حين أغلقت السماء مدة 3 سنين ، 6 أشهر .... ولم يرسل إيليا إلى واحدة منها إلا إلى إمرأة أرملة إلى صرفة صيدا " طوبى لها .   
كان إيليا أول نبى يرسل لخدمة الأمم . أبغضه شعبه فألتجأ إلى الأمم ،، كما شهد بذلك الرسل ( أع 18 : 6 ) – لقد حمل بذلك شهادة عن السيد المسيح الذى جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله ، جاء إلى خراف إسرائيل الضالة وإذ رفضته فتح الباب للأمم كى تقبل عمله الخلاصى ومحبته الفائقة . 
*فى يوحنا 6 : *
قدم غلام خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان .. . .  والرب قبل عطاياه .. 
وبارك اللــــه فى التقدمــــــة .. وأشبع خمسة الآف رجل ماعدا النساء والأطفال .. ​لا بد أن البركة قد أستمرت فى بيت الغلام طوال حياتـــــه ... 
ربما كان عربون البركــــــة أثنا عشر قفـــــة مملوءة خبزا وسمكـــــا ... 
ولكن الأهم .... أن الغلام نال نصيبا كبيرا فى الحيـــــاة الأبديــــة بعد هذا الأختبار .  
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

ولكن الأهم .... أن الغلام نال نصيبا كبيرا فى الحيـــــاة الأبديــــة بعد هذا الأختبار .  


*الطاعة الكاملة لصوت الله* : 
صوت الرب الى ايليا النبى فى رقته وقوته ، وجد له صدى داخل قلبه ، سمع صوت الرب فأطاع دون تفكير أو مناقشة أو تردد . 
هذه الأرملة فى حاجة الى من يعولها ويهتم بها ، وان كان هناك حاجة الى إمرأة أرملة ، أفلا يوجد بين كل شعب الله أرملة حتى يرسل الى أرملة أممية ! 
موقف المرأة الأرملة : 
"هات لى قليل من الماء " ! .... لم ترفض لأن الماء عندها وذلك من واجبات الضيافة .​" هات لى كسرة خبز "  ! ....... ليس عندى كعكة أى أصغر قطعة من الخبز ، أى انها فى عوز واحتياج ولا تملك شيئا لتعطيه غير كف من الدقيق المتبقى فى الكوار وقليل من الزيت فى الكوز وهذا كل ما تملكه ولا يكفى لإطعام أحد . 
ما هى إلا أكلة صغيرة تعملها وتأكل هى وابنها ثم يموتا !! 
وأراد ايليا أن يظهر ايمان المرأة .. " فقال لها ايليا لا تخافى ادخلى واعملى كقولك ولكن اعملى لى منها كعكة صغيرة أولا واخرجى بها الى ثم أعملى لك ولأبنك أخيرا . لأنه هكذا قال الرب إله اسرائيل أن كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ وكوز الزيت لا ينقص الى اليوم الذى فيه يعطى الرب مطرا على وجه الأرض . فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول ايليا وأكلت هى وهو وبيتها أياما . كوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص حسب قول الرب الذى تكلم به عن يد ايليا " ( 1م 17 : 13 – 16 ) 
*إنه إيمـــــان وثقة *
*وطـــــاعة وعمل *
+ لم تتردد المرأة فى الطاعة ، لقد فعلت ما هو فى نظر الله موضع سروره فقدمت بسرعة وحرية وارتياح ما سئل منها .. 
+ يوجد البعض يريدوا أن يضعوا حدودا للحب ! كم نخطىء عندما نفضل أنفسنا وأولادنا عن المسيح ، ولا نقدم بسخاء للمحتاجين ! . 
*لماذا اختار صيدا ؟ *
لجأ إلى البلد التى تخرجت منها إيزابل ابنة ملك صيدا ، والتى دفعت بالشعب قهرا نحو عبادة البعل . 
الموضع الذى تخرج منه الفساد وجد فيه أرملة مؤمنة لتتمتع ببركة الله الحى . 
لقد نجست ايزابل أرض إسرائيل بعبادة البعل ورجاساته ، بينما تمتعت أرض صيدا بأرملة تنال ما لم تتمتع به أرامل إسرائيل ، صارت رمزا لكنيسة العهد الجديد القادمة من الأمم ، ولا نعجب إن كان السيد المسيح قد خدم فى ساحل صيدا ( مت 15 : 21 ) . 
+ قالت الأرملة : " .... وهانذا أقش عودين لآتى واعمله لى ولأبنى لنأكله ثم نموت " ( 1 مل 17 : 12 ) ... 
إنها لم تقل ثلاثة عيدان أة أربعة ، كانت تجمع عودين لأنها استقبلت المسيح فى رمزه إيليا ! أرادت أن تجمع قطعتى خشب لأنها أرادت أن تعرف سر الصليب . 

*إقامة ابن الأرملة* : 
من ضمن ما يتميز به أولئك الذين قد امتلأوا بالروح القدس انهم يحملون معهم ، أين حلوا ، روح الحياة ، بل روح الحياة المقامة من الأموات .
*" وبعد هذه الأمور مرض ابن المرأة صاحبة البيت واشتد مرضه جدا حتى لم تبق فيه نسمة . فقالت لإيليا  ما لى ولك يا رجل الله ، هل جئت الى لتذكير اثمى واماتة ابنى " ( 1 مل 17 ) *
*" فتمدد على الولد ثلاث مرات ، *
*وصرخ إلى الرب وقال : *
*يارب إلهى ، لترجع نفس هذا الولد إلى جوفه " ( 1 مل 17 : 21 )*
*" فسمع الرب لصوت إيليا فرجعت نفس الولد الى جوفه فعاش " ( 1 مل 17 : 22 ) *
إذ كانت أرملة صرفة صيدا تمثل كنيسة العهد الجديد القادمة من الأمم ، فإن ابنها الذى مات يمثل كل نفس بشرية فى العالم ، عملها هو تقديم هذه النفوس الميتة للسيد المسيح واهب القيامة ، لقد اختبر الحياة الجديدة المقامة ، فلا تطيق أن ترى إنسانا ميتا ، لا نفس فيه . 
كان إيليا النبى فريدا بين الأنبياء ، فمن جهة قدم أول معجزة لمباركة الطعام يكفى ربما لمدة حوالى سنتين ، ومن جانب آخر آمن بالله القادر أن يقيم من الأموات ، لم يجسر داود النبى أن يطلب من الرب أن يقيم ابنه الذى من بثشبع ، أما إيليا النبى فهو أول نبى طلب بجرأة ودالة لدى الله أن ترجع نفس الولد إلى جسده . 
ولكن لماذا سمح الله بموت ابن الأرملة ؟ 
سمح الله لها بالتجربة كشوكة فى الجسد تنزع عنها حرب الكبرياء ، كانت فى حاجة إلى ضيقة تثبت حياتها فى الرب فلا تتزعزع . 
*إيليا النبى والوداعة وطول الأناة : *
نرى هنا أن إيليا النبى لم يغضب من هذه المرأة حين بادرته بهذا القول الذى يبدو منه روح العتاب .. بل أخذ منها الولد فى دعة وصبر وطول أناة عليها ، لأنها حزينة ومرة النفس بسبب موت ابنها . 
ان إيمان ايليا النبى النارى رجل البرية بأن الله يستجيب له ، تأكد له ذلك من خبرات روحية ايمانية عميقة سابقة . 
استجاب الرب لصلاة ايليا وأعاد الحياة لأبن الأرملة . 
ماذا كان موقف المرأة : " هذا الوقت علمت أنك رجل الله وأن كلام الرب فى فمك حق " – هذا يدل على إيمانها بإله اسرائيل أنه الإله الحى الحقيقى وحده القادر على كل شىء الذى يهب الحياة لكل أحد ... " لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد " ( أع 17 : 28 ) . 
*إيليا ودعوة إلهية للظهور أمام أخاب :*
*" وبعد أيام كثيرة كان كلام الرب إلى إيليا فى السنة الثالثة قائلا :*
*أذهب وتراءى لأخاب ، *
*فأعطى مطرا على وجه الأرض " ( 1 مل 18  ) . *
قضى إيليا النبى سنة عند نهر كريث وسنتين ونصف فى صرفة صيدا ... 
جاءت الدعوى بالظهور لكى يقدم الله لأخاب فرصة أخرى للتوبة ليس من خلال الكلمات بل من خلال التأديب المر ، بهياج الشعب ضد عبادة البعل وقتل كهنة البعل ، مع تقديم لمسة رجاء قوية حيث يعطى الرب مطرا على وجه الأرض . 
لقد انقضت ثلاث سنوات ولا تزال السماء لا تعطى مطرا ، وبدأ الجوع يشتد فى أنحاء السامرة ، كما أن الأودية والأنهار قد جفت مما دفع آخاب أن يتفق مع عوبديا بأن يفترقا كل منهما فى طريق للبحث عن عشب للخيل والبغال لئلا يهلكوا ويموتوا جوعا وعطشا .
بينما كان الشعب فى جوع شديد ، لم يشغل الملك شيئا سوى حياة حيواناته من خيل وبغال ، لم يكن يشغله جوع شعبه . 
طلب من المسئول عنها عوبديا أن يشترك معه فى البحث عن ماء فى عيون الماء أو الأودية . 
هذا عن الملك ، أما الملكة فكان كل ما يشغلها حتى فى فترة المجاعة أن تبيد أنبياء الرب . 
أما الكهنة واللاويون فهربوا ( 2 أى 11 : 13 – 14 ) إلى يهوذا ليخدموا الهيكل هناك . وربما انحرف البعض فأغوتهم إيزابل أن يخدموا البعل وينالوا أجرة عظيمة . 
أما أنبياء الرب فغالبا ما كانوا يشهدون للحق على المستوى الفردى أو بين العائلات ، يطلبون الرجوع إلى الله ، لم يكن يوجد لهم موضع لأجتماعات عامة ولا لتقديم ذبائح ، وإنما كانوا يكتفون بالعمل الخفى . شعرت بهم الملكة فسلطت سيفها عليهم لتقتلهم . 
وسط هذا الجو الكئيب : لا نعجب من أن يقيم أخاب الشرير هذا التقى وكيلا له ، يثق فيه ويأتمنه على قصره ومملكته ، ففى كل جيل يوجد أناس أمناء خائفو الرب يستخدمهم الله حتى فى وسط الجو الحالك الظلمة . 
لم يجد بعض ملوك بابل من يقيمونه وكيلا على كل الأمبراطورية مثل دانيال المسبى ، ولا وجد فرعون من يأتمنه على كل الأمبراطورية مثل دانيال المسبى ، ولا وجد فرعون من يأتمنه على قصره مثل يوسف ، ولا أخاب وجد من هو مثل عوبديا . ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*النقيضــــــــــان  - عوبديا وايليا *
*  إيليا وعوبديا... ( العبد الذى خشى الرب جدا ) *1 مل 18 : 3 
+ كان عوبديا مديرا لبيت آخاب ولاقاه إيليا وقال له " إذهب وقل لسيدك هوذا إيليا " . 
+ تميز عوبديا بصفات روحية جميلة ولعله كان أحد ال7000 ركبة الذين لم يسجدوا لبعل 
+ كان عوبديا يخشى الرب جدا منذ صباه فهو ذكر خالقه فى أيام شبابه وكانت له عشرة حلوة مع الرب . 
+ كان مدققا فى كلامه وسلوكه ، فهو يطلق على نفسه عبد برغم أنه كان فى مركز وزير 
+ تمسك بالرب رغم وجوده بالقصر الملكى لأشر بيت حيث آخاب وإيزابل ، لم يتخل عن مبادئه الروحية متشبها بيوسف فى قصر فرعون ، ودانيال فى قصر نبوخذ نصر ، وأستير فى قصر أحشويروش فى مملكة مادى وفارس . 
+ كان محبا لأخوته أنبياء الرب وكريما معهم وقيل عنه " وكان حينما قطعت إيزابل أنبياء الرب أن عبوديا أخذ مئة نبى وخبأهم خمسين رجلا فى مغارة وعالهم بخبز وماء " . 
ربما لم يجد كثير من الشعب خبزا يأكلونه وماء يشربونه بسبب المجاعة ، لكن الله عال خائفيه هؤلاء خلال وكيل الملك نفسه عوبديا . وكما يقول المرتل : " ما أعظم جودك الذى ذخرته لخائفيك وفعلته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بنى البشر " ( مز 31 : 19 ) . 
+ لما قابله إيليا طلب منه أن يخبر أخاب ، فخاف عوبديا لئلا روح الرب يحمل إيليا حيث لا يعلم فيتهمه آخاب بالكذب ويقتله فقال " ما هى خطيتى حتى أنك تدفع عبدك ليد آخاب ليميتنى ... وأنا عبدك أخشى الرب منذ صباى .. " . 
إيليا أعتقد أن عوبديا كان موافقا على أعمال آخاب وإيزابل وأنه لا يملك الشجاعة لمواجهتهم لذلك دافع عوبديا عن نفسه قائلا " ألم يخبر سيدى بما فعلت " .
ولكن المدهش فى شخصية عوبديا أنه كان ينقصه الشجاعة الأدبية ، وقوة الشكيمة ، وصلابة العود ، والا لما استطاع أن يلبث فى تلك الوظيفة فى خدمة أخاب وايزابل . 
لقد كان بطبيعة الحال غير راض عن الحوادث الجارية حوله ، على أنه رأى بأنه لم يكن مطلوبا منه أن يفرض آراءه ومعتقداته الدينية على كل انسان ، كان يرى أنه ليس مسئولا عن تصحيح ما يجرى ! وأنه يجب أن لا يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه ، كان دوره منحصرا فى مساعدة أنبياء اللــــه بطريقة هادئة ، وأن يظل فى مركزه ولو كان فى ذلك بعض الأحيان كسرا لمبادئه . 
هنالك فرق بين التقوى السلبية الوقائية ، والتقوى الأيجابية الهجومية ... 
لم يفكر عوبديا الا فى منع الضرر الذى وقع ، فانه حمى الأنبياء من سيف ايزابل ، ومن شدة وطأة المجاعة ، وحسنا فعل ، ان التقوى السلبية التى من هذا القبيل فوائد جمة .. أنها تعول البيوت والملاجىء والمخابىء التى يلجأ اليها المضطهدون والمطاردون ...
ولكن العالم يحتاج الى ما هو أكثر من ذلك ، الحاجة ماسة جدا لأمثال ايليا ويوحنا المعمدان ليقفوا فى وجه الأشرار ويوبخوهم على تعدياتهم ويلزمونهم بالخشوع للناموس الذى داسوه .   
كان إيليا يتوقع أن كل المؤمنين هم فى مستواه الروحى القوى ، وأن عوبديا له نفس القوة لمواجهة شر آخاب وإيزابل ، ولكن القوة الروحية تتفاوت من الأقوياء إلى صغار النفوس ومن يحسب نفسه قويا اليوم عليه أن لا يغتر لأنه ربما يعثر غدا ، وإيليا نفسه فيما بعد لما هددته إيزابل هرب وطلب الموت لنفسه " من يظن أنه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط " على الأقوياء روحيا أن لا يدينوا الضعفاء " فمن أنت يا من تدين " . 
تقابل ايليا النبى مع عوبديا فى الطريق فعرفه عوبديا وخر على وجهه وقال له : أأنت هو سيدى ايليا ؟؟ 
فقال له : أنا هو ... أذهب وقل لسيدك هوذا ايليا . 
" فذهب عوبديا للقاء أخاب وأخبره ، 
فسار أخاب للقاء إيليا " ( 1 مل 18 : 16 ) . 
لم يذهب الملك لملاقاة إيليا لتقديم توبة عن أعماله الشريرة ، كان هدفه أن يطلب من إيليا إنزال المطر ...
ومع أن روح ايليا كانت محصنـــــة ضد الخوف الا أنه لابد أن يكون قلبه قد امتلأ حزنا اذ رأى الخراب الذى حل بالبلاد ، نحن لا نستطيع أن ندرك تمام الأدراك ، مقدار هول الجفاف الذى حل بالبلاد ، من ذبول جميع أنواع العشب والنباتات ، وانعدام المياة الصالحة للشرب .. ومعاناة الناس والحيوانات من الجفاف .... 
*لقاء أخاب وإيليا  *:
عندما تقابل آخاب مع إيليا قال له : أأنت هو مكدر اسرائيل ؟ 
أجاب ايليا : لم أكدر اسرائيل بل أنت وبيت أبيك بترككم وصايا الرب وبسيرك وراء البعليم . 
حين وقف ايليا أمام آخاب لم يرتعد .. بل نطق الروح على فمه كلمة الحق ، ان ايليا النبى الشجاع الذى امتلأ قلبه بمحبة الله ، هذه المحبة الكاملة طرحت الخوف الى خارج ، فلم يخاف من الملك آخاب ، بل تكلم فى جرأة وشجاعة موبخا إياه . 
حينما أعلن يشوع عن عاخان أنه مكدر إسرائيل " رجمه جميع إسرائيل بالحجارة واحرقوهم بالنار ورموهم بالحجارة " ( يش 7 : 25 ) . كان أخاب يود أن يعلن ذلك لكى يكون مصيره من الشعب كمصير عاخان . 
كان الملك يرتدى ثوبا من الأرجوان أما إيليا فكان ثوبه من جلد الغنم .... أى الثوبين كان أكثر كرامة ؟ 
الثوب الجلدى لهذا الرجل شق الأردن ..... أحذية الثلاثة فتية وطأت على النار ! 
عصا موسى شقت البحر الأحمر .... وثياب بولس أبرأت الأمراض ! 
وما نفع الغنى الخارجى حين يكون الفقر الداخلى عظيما ؟ وماذا يمكن للفقر الخارجى أن يضر إن كان كنز الغنى فى الداخل ؟ 
قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه القديسين : 
" وتساقون أمام ملوك وولاة لأجل أسمى ؛ فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة ، فضعوا فى قلوبكم أن لا تهتموا من قبل لكى تحتجوا . لأنى أنا أعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاومها أو يناقضها " ( لو 21 : 12 – 15 )​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*"* *موقعــــــــة جـبــــل الكرمـــــــل "*
*بين الحــــــق ..... والباطــــــــل* 
*                                       بين اللــــه ... والآلهـــة الوثنية *
                                                     فى معقــــل دارهـــــــــم
*" كل نفس تشتهى الحصول على قوة يجب أن تنالها فى خلوة نهر كريت . *
*فان الأنتصار العظيم على جبل الكرمل يجب أن يسبقه نهر كريت ، وأن نهر كريت لا بد أن يعقبه جبل الكرمل ونحن لن نستطيع أن نقدم شيئا للعالم ما لم نكن قد أخذنا من الله . *
*ولن نستطيع أن نطرد الشياطين التى تعذب البشر ، وتقود الناس الى السقوط والى الهلاك ، ما لم ندخل مخادعنا ، ونغلق أبوابها ونحنى ركبنا منسحقين أمام الله ونسكب دموعنا ونصرف الساعات فى شركة عميقة مع الله . " .......*
عندما ترك ايليا صرفة لا شك فى أن عقله كان خاليا من كل تفكير فى أى خطة معينة يسلكها ، كان يعرف أنه يجب أن يتراءى لأخاب ، وأن المطر قريب على الأبواب ، ربما يكون قد ارتسمت أمام نظره بعض الصور الغامضة عن تلك الصراع العنيف على جبل الكرمل ، ولكنه لم يعرف شيئا على وجه التحقيق ، فقد كان همه محصورا فى أن يهدىء طبيعته الثائرة كفطيم نحو أمه " أنما للــه انتظرى يا نفسى لأن من قبله رجائى " ( مز 62 : 5 ) . 
كان ايليا واثقا من أن مذبح البعل سوف لا تقترب منه النار ، وكان واثقا أيضا من أن الرب سوف يحقق ايمانه بانزال نار على مذبحه ، هذا المذبح الذى تهدم ليس بفعل عوامل الجو والطقس ؛ بل بناء على أوامر ايزابل الشريرة ( 1 مل 18 : 22 ) – كيف بذل ايليا كل الجهد للعثور على الأثنى عشر حجرا الأصلية ، التى كانت قد بعثرت فى كل ناحية وتراكمت عليها الرمال ، فقد كان فى شديد الحاجة اليها بعد فترة وجيزة ، كيف كان يسكب نفسه أمام الله . ويقدم الطلبات والتضرعات من أجل الشعب ، ويمنطق ذاته بالصلوات الحارة استعدادا لتلك الموقعة القادمة . 
ان استدعاء النار كان يحتاج الى نفس الصلوات الحارة القوية التى تستلزمها اعادة المطر 
اذا فاستجابة النار لم يكن ممكنا أن تتم فى ذلك اليوم ان لم يكن قد صرف الأيام السابقة فى مخدعه فى حضرة الله ، والتلاميذ كان يجب أن يقضوا فترة الأنتظار – طيلة الأيام العشرة – فى الصلاة فى العلية قبل حلول الروح القدس ، معمودية النار فى يوم الخمسين . 
*" فالآن أرسل واجمع إلى كل إسرائيل إلى جبل الكرمل وأنبياء البعل أربع المائة والخمسين ، *
*وأنبياء السوارى أربع المائة الذين يأكلون على مائدة إيزابل " ( 1مل 18 : 19 ) . *
*الكرمل :* هو سلسلة من القمم المسطحة على جبل ، وكان بالجبل مذبح للرب قديم ومتهدم ، ربما يرجع إلى عصر البطاركة ، فى أقصى شمال غرب الجبل يوجد دير للكرمليت بأسم إيليا النبى . 
اختار إيليا النبى هذا الموضع لأن الكنعانيين كانوا يعتقدون بأن جبل الكرمل هو مسكن الآلهة ، كأنه أراد أن يقيم المعركة بين اللـــــه والآلهة الوثنية فى معقل دارهم . 
من جانب آخر يمكن للملكة المتعجرفة أن تشاهد المعركة وهى فى قصرها فى يزرعيل . من على جبل الكرمل يمكن لمن لا يقدر على الصعود إليه أن يرى النار النازلة من السماء من بعيد ، ويرى الكل السحابة القادمة من البحر ، فلا يمكن لأحد أن يضلل الشعب بإخفائه حقيقة المعركة . 
الأربعمائة والخمسون نبيا كانوا يعبدون البعل مع أخاب ..... 
وكانت الملكة تعبد العشتاروت ويخدم معها أربعمائة نبيا ، وقد دعوا أنبياء لأنهم يدعون القدرة على التنبوء ومعرفة المستقبل . 
وافق الملك على طلب إيليا ، لأن الضرورة كانت ملحة إذ بلغت المجاعة أشدها ، ومن جانب آخر لم يكن الملك متوقعا ما قد يحدث . 
*" فتقدم إيليا إلى جميع الشعب وقال : *
*حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين ؟ *
*إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه ، وان كان البعل فاتبعوه ، *
*فلم يجبه الشعب بكلمة " ( 1 مل 18 : 21 ) *
كان الشعب يريد أن يعبد الأثنين معا : اللـــــه والبعل ، فقد تلامسوا مع الله فى قوته وحبه وسمعوا ما صنعه مع آبائهم ، ووجدوا فى البعل ملذات ورجاسات . فظنوا أنهم قادرون أن يمزجوا بين العبادتين ، وأن يقسموا القلب بين الإلهين . 
*خطة إيليا النبى* : 
طلب ثورين ، احدهما يختاره أنبياء البعل ويقطعوه ، ويوضع على الحطب ، بدون وضع نار ( إذ يعلم إيليا النبى خداع إبليس واتباعه حرص ألا يضعوا نارا على المذبح ) ..... 
والثور الثانى يقربه إيليا النبى ، فوق الحطب ولا يضع نارا أيضا ... 
جاء الأعداد الذى طلبه إيليا النبى لتقديم الذبيحة مطابقا لما ورد فى الشريعة الموسوية ( لا 1 ) . 
أصبح كل شىء جاهز : المذبح ، والخشب ، والذبيحة ... ولكن أين النار ؟ 
كان اللــــه يؤكد قبولـه للذبيحة بإرسال نار من السماء تلتهمها ( لا 9 : 24 ، قض 6 : 21 ) . 
بدأ أنبياء البعل طقوسهم بالدعاء بأسم البعل مع الصياح والرقص .. من الصباح إلى الظهر ؛ فلم يكن من مجيب .. 
زاد هياجهم وكانوا يقطعون أجسادهم بالسيوف والرماح .. حسب عادة الوثنيين ( وهذه العادة ما زالت موجودة لدى بعض أصحاب ديانات فى العصر الحالى ) .... 
وعند الظهر سخر بهم إيليا ( لثقته أنه محفوظ بالعناية الألهية ) وقال : " ادعوا بصوت عال ، لأنه إله لعله مستغرق أو فى خلوة أو فى سفر أو لعله نائم فيتنبه " ( 1 مل 18 : 27 ) .  

*ترميم المذبح *: 
*" قال إيليا لجميع الشعب : *
*تقدموا إلى ، *
*فتقدم جميع الشعب إليه ، *
*فرمم مذبح الرب المنهدم " ( 1 مل 18 : 30 ) . *
*" ثم أخذ إيليا اثنى عشر حجرا بعدد أسباط بنى يعقوب الذى كان كلام الرب إليه قائلا إسرائيل يكون اسمك " ( 1 مل 18 : 31 ) . *
رمم إيليا المذبح باثنى عشر حجرا بعدد الأسباط ليعلن رفضه التام لأنقسام المملكة ، مؤكدا أن الله هو إله كل الأسباط ، وأن مسرته أن تقدم ذبيحة واحدة عن الجميع . 
رقم 12 يشير إلى ملكوت الله على الأرض ، حيث يملك الثالوث ( 3 ) فى كل جهات المسكونة الأربع ، فمحصلة 3 × 4 = 12 يشير إلى كنيسة الله الممتدة من أقاصى المسكونة إلى أقاصيها ، فيما يلى أمثلة لأستخدام هذا الرقم : ​

ضم شعب الله القديم 12 سبطا . 
يحمل رئيس الكهنة على صدرته 12 حجرا كريما ، ويثبت فى ثوبه 12 جرسا إشارة إلى التزامه بالشهادة الحية أينما وجد ( خر 28 ) . 
وضع موسى 12 حجرا عند سفح الجبل ( خر 24 : 4 ) . 
اختار السيد المسيح 12 تلميذا . 
مدينة أورشليم العليا لها 12 بابا ، ثلاثة أبواب من كل جانب . 

رتب إيليا الحطب وقطع الثور ووضعه على الحطب فوق المذبح ، أمر بإلقاء 12 جرة ماء على المحرقة والحطب .... حتى لا يعطى فرصة لأدنى شك فى النار هى من قبل الرب .   

*الدعوة للرجوع الى الله الواحد *
طلب إيليا من الله أن يتمجد بكونه إله إبراهيم واسحق واسرائيل ، لم يطلب إيليا مجده الذاتى بل مجد الرب : 
*" استجبنى يارب استجبنى*
*ليعلم هذا الشعب انك انت الرب الإله*
*وانك انت حولت قلوبهم رجوعا ،*
*فسقطت نار الرب وأكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب*
*ولحست المياة التى فى القناة " ( 1 مل 18 : 37 – 38 ) . *
قال داود النبى فى المزمور : 
" ليستجب لك الرب فى يوم الضيق ، ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب ، ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه ومن صهيون ليعضدك .. ليذكر كل تقدماتك .. ويستسمن محرقاتك ، ليعطيك حسب قلبك ويتمم كل رأيك .. نترنم بخلاصك وبأسم الهنا نرفع رايتنا ، ليكمل الرب كل سؤالك " ( مز 20 : 1-5 ) 
كانت تقدمته طاهرة ، على مذبح الرب المقدس ، قدمها بقلب نقى ، وهذه الصعيدة الطاهرة اقتبلها الرب . 
استجابة الرب كانت بعلامة أكيدة وواضحة ظاهرة أمام الجميع .. لتمجيد اسم الرب القدوس أمام عيون الشعب ... 
*احتراق المحرقة* : علامة قبول الله للذبيحة 
*احتراق الحطب *: يشير إلى رغبة الله ألا يبقى فينا عمل يحترق بالنار 
*احتراق الحجارة* : فإنه يود أن يكون شعبه كله ( 12 حجرا ) ذبيحة حب له ، كما يقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب لفدائهم . 
*احتراق التراب *: فإنه يريد أن ينتزع عنا ترابنا ليقيم عوضا عنه سمواته . 
*لحس المياة التى فى القناة* : فهو يطلب قلوبا لا تغطيعا مياة العالم بل ملتهبة بنار الروح . 
كان يمكن للنار التى أكلت التقدمة والحجارة والحطب والتراب ... أن تمتد أيضا لتأكل أنبياء البعل والشعب العاصى .. ولكن رحمة اللــــه واسعة ، فهو يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون .... 
أراد اللـــه من الشعب أن يتولى أمر أنبيائه الكذبة ، أنبياء البعل ، ليكونوا عبرة للآخرين ، وذكرى لا تنسى للشعب .  
قوة عمل الصلاة هى سر النصرة ، 
وهدم حصون الأعداء ، 
ثم طلب ايليا من الشعب أن يمسكوا الأنبياء الكذبة ولما فعلوا ذلك نزل بهم عند نهر قبشون وذبحهم هناك عقابا لهم على كفرهم وكذبهم ونفاقهم ، ومشورتهم التى كادت أن تتسبب فى هلاك الشعب كله .
لقد اصدر ايليا أمرا باعدام أنبياء البعل .. لقد كان عملا مروعا ذلك الذى أتاه ايليا ، ولكن ماذا كان يستطيع أن يفعل ؟ لقد كانوا شديدى الخطر على مصالح شعبه ، ولو كان قد عفا عنهم كان هذا معناه ترخيصا لهم لينفثوا سمومهم وينشروا عوامل الأرتداد ، اذا كان لا بد من قتلهم . لهذا صدر الأمر من بين تلك الشفتين الشديدتى المراس " امسكوا أنبياء البعل ولا يفلت منهم رجل " . 
أما الشعب فكان فى حالة تلزمهم بالطاعة الكاملة ، لقد ادركوا كيف كانوا مخدوعين بدرجة مزرية لذلك التفوا على الأثر حول أولئك الأنبياء الذين امتلأت قلوبهم ذعرا وخوفا ، والذين رأوا أنهم عبثا يحاولون أن يفلتوا من أيديهم وتأكدوا أن ساعتهم قد جاءت . 
وعندما مات آخر واحد منهم ، أدرك ايليا أن المطر ليس بعيدا ، ولعله سمع أصوات السحاب وهى مسرعة على البلاد ، لأنه علم – ما يجب أن نتعلمه جميعا – أن اللـــه لا يمكن أن يبارك الأرض أو القلب طالما كان فيه ما ينازعه وينافسه . 
ليت الله يطهر قلوبنا من كل ما ينافسه ، ويهبنا ايمان ايليا ، لكى نتقوى نحن أيضا ونفعل المعجزات .  ​*طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها *

رأى ايليا أنه لا داعى للمجاملة لأن الله قد تمجد فى وسط شعبه لذلك طلب من الرب المطر .... وإذ عرف ضعف شخصية آخاب واهتماماته العالمية بالطعام والشراب أكثر من خلاص نفسه ، لذلك قال ايليا لآخاب اصعد كل واشرب لأنه حس دوى مطر . 
فصعد آخاب ليأكل ويشرب ، وأما إيليا فصعد الى رأس الكرمل وخر الى الأرض وجعل وجهه بين ركبتيه سجد الى الأرض ، علامة الأنسحاق والتذلل . 
نحن لا نكاد أن نراه لأنه قد نسى شخصيته ، وارتمى على الأرض فى تلك الهيئة العجيبة ، لقد وقف منتصبا كبلوطة باشان قبل ذلك ببضع ساعات ، أما الآن فاننا نراه يحنى كالأسلة رأسه ...
حين ننسحق قدام الرب ، الرب ينظر الينا ويستجيب لطلباتنا المقدمة المرفوعة من قلوب منكسرة وأرواح منسحقة . " القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا اللـــه لا تحتقره " ( مز 51 : 17 ) . 
انقطع المطر ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر ، وكان ذلك بصلاة ايليا ، ثم صلى أيضا بلجاجة وبالحاح .. فأعطت السماء مطرا وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها . 
ان استجابة اللـــه لمواعيده لم تعط لنا لكى نكف عن الصلاة ! بل بالعكس لكى تحثنا على زيادة الألحاح فى الصلاة ، انها تبين لنا الأتجاه الذى ينبغى أن تتجه اليه صلواتنا ، والى أى مدى ننتظر الجواب ، هى القالب الذى فيه  نصوغ صلواتنا الحارة بلا خوف ولا وجل 
*" وقال لغلامه : اصعد تطلع نحو البحر ، *
*فصعد وتطلع وقال : ليس شىء ، *
*فقال : ارجع سبع مرات ، *
*وفى المرة السابعة قال : *
*هوذا غيمة صغبرة قدر كف إنسان صاعدة من البحر ،*
*فقال : اصعد قل لآخاب اشدد وانزل لئلا يمنعك المطر " ( 1 مل 18 : 43 – 44 ) . *
الغيمة الصغيرة التى رآها إيليا قادمة من البحر تشير إلى تجسد الله الكلمة الذى صار كغيمة صغيرة تخفى مجد لاهوته ، قادمة إلى عالمنا لتفيض علينا بمياة الروح القدس . إنه يحول قفر قلبنا إلى فردوس مثمر ! 
*+ + +*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*كيف سقط الجبـــــــــار* *؟* ( 1مل 19 ) 
*هروب إيليا إلى بئر سبع *​*الهروب من وجه الشر :*

اخبر أخاب زوجته ايزابل بما فعله إيليا ، وكيف قتل كهنة البعل ، فثارت جدا وقررت قتله ، اضطر أن يهرب إيليا إلى بيت سبع التى ليهوذا ، حيث عاله ملاك هناك . 
تهديد ايزابل لإيليا النبى بالقتل : 
" فأرسلت ايزابل رسولا الى ايليا تقول
هكذا تفعل الآلهة وهكذا تزيد إن لم اجعل نفسك كنفس واحد منهم فى نحو هذا الوقت غدا "  ( 1 مل 19 : 2 ) 
هرب ايليا من وجه ايزابل ، ولم يجد من الشعب الذى آزره فى ذبح الأنبياء الكذبة ، ما يشجعه على مواجهة الشريرة الطاغية ، التى ما زالت تمسك بزمام الأمور فى الأمة كلها .
لم يكن وجود  ايليا ضروريا بقدر ما كان فى ذلك الحين ، لأن التيار انقلب ، وسار فى اتجاه اللــــه  ، وكان وجود ايليا ضروريا جدا لكى يتزعم القيادة ، ولكى يحفظ الشعب فى امانتهم لألههم الذى أختاروه لعبادتهم ، ولكى يتمم بسياسته الأنسانية سياسته الأصلاحية . 
كنا نتوقع أن يستلم رسالة التحذير من ايزابل بفتور ولا مبالاه ، ويجيبها كما أجاب ذهبى الفم – فى فرصة مماثلة – على الأمبراطورة يودوكسيا : " اذهب وقل لها أنى لا أرهب شيئا سوى الخطية " .... 
يرى البعض أن إيليا النبى لم يهرب خوفا من ايزابل وشرها وإنما لأجل نفسه أو لأجل حياته مع الرب ، فإنه سار فى البرية مسيرة يوم واشتهى الموت ، فقد شعر بالحاجة إلى عون إلهى لأن مقاومة عبادة اللـــــه كانت عنيفة للغاية . 
*" ثم سار فى البرية مسيرة يوم حتى أتى وجلس تحت رتمة ، *
*وطلب الموت لنفسه ، *
*وقال : قد كفى الآن يارب ، خذ نفسى ، لأننى لست خيرا من آبائى " ( 1 مل 19 : 4 ) .* 
كان ايليا تحت الرتمة شيئا يختلف تماما عن ايليا فوق جبل الكرمل ، هى النفس البشرية المتلونة والتى لا تثبت على حال ، فهى تارة فى أعلى جبال الشركة مع الله ، ثم لا تلبث أن تهوى تارة أخرى الى بالوعة اليأس .
كان سقوط ايليا محزنا جدا ، وكفى أنه وصم حياته بعار لا يمحى ، وشل نهضة من أقوى النهضات التى رأتها أرض اسرائيل ! والتىكان يرجى منها خير أوفر ، وبعث الرعب واليأس فى قلوب الألوف الذين كانوا قد بدأوا يشحنون عزائمهم من غيرته المتقدة ، 
ولعل جوقة من الملائكة قد اصطفت حول النبى الشارد ، وهو منطرح على الرمل ، وانشدت مرثاة كتلك التى أنشدها مرنم اسرائيل الحلو لدى موت شاول ويوناثان فى موقعة جلبوع : " كيف سقط الجبابرة فى وسط الحرب ، يا رجل الله قد سقطت على شوامخك ، قد تضايقت عليك جدا ، كيف سقط الجبابرة وبادت الآت الحرب " ( 2 صم 1 : 19 ، 25 – 27 ) . 
*محبــــة اللــــــه فى ثباتها *
ولكن شكرا لله الذى أرسل ملاكه اليه تحت الرتمة ، دون أن يناقشه فى شىء ، فقد كانت نفسه ممتلئة بالمرارة والأسى واليأس والقنوط ، والتوتر يملأ عواطفه ، والأنفعال لا يعطيه أية فرصة للمناقشة الهادئة الساكنة ، وكان علاج الله لنفسه أن يطعمه ويريحه ، حتى يهدأ ويسكن ، قبل أن يتكلم اليه أو يحاجه أو يسأله . 
وهى الحكمة الالهية التى ينبغى أن نتعلم منها ، كيف نعالج الثورات النفسية عند الآخرين . 
الأفضل أن ننتظر ، حتى تستريح أحسادهم ونفوسهم ، قبل أى حديث أو مناقشة .... كان عمل الله الوحيد أن يطعم ايليا ويريحه ، وينتظر أربعين يوما قبل أن يناقشه على جبل الله حوريب .
+ هددت ايزابل إيليا بقتله ، فهرب إلى بئر سبع وتحت رتمة طلب الموت لنفسه ولكن الرب أرسل له ملاكه بكعكة وماء وسار بقوة تلك الأكلة 40 يوما حتى جاء لجبل الله فى حوريب الذى نزلت عليه شريعة موسى . جاءت ريح عظيمة .... ثم زلزلة ... ثم نار ولم يكن الرب فيها ثم كان صوت خفيف منخفض يقول له " ما لك ههنا يا إيليا " فى ضعف ويأس اشتكى النبى شعب إسرائيل فأمره الرب بالرجوع وأن يمسح حزائيل ملكا على آرام وياهو بن نمشى ملكا على اسرائيل وإليشع بن شافاط نبيا عوضا عنه وقال الرب " وقد أبقيت فى اسرائيل 7000 ركبة لم تجث للبعل وكل فم لم يقبله .  

+ + ما أعظم الفرق بين الرب يسوع المسيح الذى قال على الصليب *" يا أبتاه إغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون "* ، وبين كل من :
*إيليا* الذى أشتكى شعب إسرائيل إلى الله ،.........
وكذلك *داود النبى* الذى أوصى أبنه سليمان – وهو على فراش الموت -  بقتل يوآب بن صروبة ، وشمعى بن جيرا البنيامينى .....
*ويونان* النبى الذى اغتاظ أن الله رحم شعب نينوى ولم يفنها ... 
وتلاميذ السيد المسيح – *يعقوب ويوحنا*  ( لو 9 : 54 )  الذين طلبوا من يسوع أن تنزل نار وتأكل المدينة .... 
يالعظم محبة اللــــــه ولطفه نحو البشر .  

** على جبل اللــــــه حوريب* ( 1 مل 19 : 9-21 ) 
*" وكان كلام الرب اليه يقول :  مالك ههنا يا ايليا "* .( 1 مل 19 : 9 ) . 
من الغريب أنه فوق جبل الله حوريب فى سيناء أدرك ايليا الحقيقة التى غابت عنه طويلا ، إن الصوت المنخفض الخفيف ، وليس صوت الريح أو الزلزلة أو النار ، هو الأكثر تأثيرا وقوة وفاعلية ، فإن الثلاثة أصوات الأولى ليست فى حقيقتها سوى الممهد للصوت الأقوى والأعمق ، والأبعد أثرا ، صوت الحب والحنان والرحمة والأحسان والجود والغفران . 
وفى لغة أخرى هو صوت الصليب ، الصوت الذى تحدث به موسى وايليا مع المسيح فوق جبل التجلى : " واذا رجلان يتكلمان معه وهما موسى وايليا ، اللذان ظهرا بمجد وتكلما عن خروجه الذى كان عتيدا أن يكمله فى أورشليم " ( لو 9 : 30 ، 31 ) . لقد اهلك الله العالم بالطوفان أيام نوح ، وأباد الله سدوم وعمورة بالنيران ، وذبح ايليا أنبياء البعل ، ومع ذلك فالخطية لا تزال تفتك بالبشر ، وهى فى حاجة الى أصوات أخرى . 
عاد ايليا انسانا من حوريب ، يختلف الى حد بعيد ، عما كان عليه أولا . 
عاش ايليا سنواته الأخيرة أهدأ وأجمل وأقوى ، وأخذ يشرف على مدارس الأنبياء . 
*انها لحقيقة خطيرة* : أن خطية واحدة قد تكون سببا فى تعطيل خدمتنا وأيقاف نفعنا فى كل أيام حياتنا ... 
*مسح اليشع نبيا* : 
بلا شك استراح قلب إيليا حين دعاه الرب ليمسح أليشع نبيا عوضا عنه ، فالخادم الحى يفرح ويسر بامتداد الخدمة بعد خروجه من العالم . 
*" فذهب من هناك ، *
*ووجد اليشع بن شافاط يحرث وأثنا عشر فدان بقر قدامه وهو مع الثانى عشر ، *
*فمر إيليا به وطرح رداءه عليه ، *
*فترك البقر وركض وراء إيليا وقال : *
*دعنى أقبل أبى وأمى وأسير وراءك ، *
*فقال له اذهب راجعا ، لأنى ماذا فعلت لك ، ( 1 مل 19 : 20 ). *
لم يرد ايليا هذا التأجيل إذ قال له : " اذهب راجعا ، ماذا فعلت لك ؟ " كأنه يقول له : " لم أدعك للعمل النبوى ، بل الله هو الذى دعاك فلماذا تؤجل البدء فى العمل ؟ لترجع إن أردت لا لتودع والديك فحسب بل وتبقى مع أصدقائك وأرضك " 
ولعله قال هذا لكى يؤكد أن الدعوة ليست إلزامية ، فالله لا يكره أحدا على خدمته ، ليرجع ويختار بكامل حرية إرادته الطريق الذى يبتغيه . 
*" فرجع من ورائه وأخذ فدان بقر وذبحهما وسلق اللحم بأدوات البقر ، *
*وأعطى الشعب فأكلوا ، *
*ثم قام ومضى وراء إيليا ، وكان يخدمه " ( 1 مل 19 : 21 ) . *
كان اليشع غنيا جدا ، وعندما رجع لا ليفكر فى قبول الدعوة أو رفضها ولا فى اختيار الوقت للبدء فى العمل ، بل للحال ذبح كل الثيران التى للمحاريث الخشبية واستخدم المحاريث حطبا وقدم طعاما للشعب . 
هكذا أراد أن يصفى كل أموره المادية الأرضية ليتفرغ للخدمة .  

*من وحى 1 ملوك*                للقمص تادرس يعقوب 
لأراك على جبل حوريب
+ عند سفح الجبل عسكر الشعب .. فرأوا الجبل يحترق والدخان يملأ السماء . 
الصخور تزلزلت ، والريح العاصف مملوء رهبة ورعبا ..
أما موسى فكان على الجبل يتسلم من يديك شريعتك .. 
كانت قلوب الشعب تهتز مضطربة جدا ..
وكان قلب موسى يهتز طربا ، إذ التقى بخالقه المحبوب ... 
+ على ذات الجبل التقى بك إيليا النبى .. حدث ريح عاصف وزلزلة ونار .. 
ولكن وسط الصوت الهادىء الخفيف تمتع بالحوار معك ، نسى إيليا مقاومة ايزابل له ، 
زال اليأس من قلبه ، وأدرك القلة القليلة المقدسة لك ، 
لقاؤه معك ملأ قلبه رجاء ، فتح أبواب السماء أمام عينيه . 
+ نزلت يا إلهى إلى أرضى ، ولدت فى مزود حتى أتمتع برؤياك ... 
لا أعود أسمع صوت ريح عاصف .. ولا ارتبك من زلزلة ، ولا أخشى نارا ، 
فإن إله الطبيعة جاء إلى لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد صوته .. 
لأراك فى داخلى وأتمتع برؤياك .. أدخل معك فى حوار حب لا ينقطع .. ​أنسى وادى الدموع ، ولا أخشى الأحداث ، اتمتع بك ياشهوة قلبى .


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*قتــــــل وورث* 
** لقاء ايليا النبى بأخاب الملك عند نابوت اليزرعيلى *
*" وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أنه كان لنابوت اليزرعيلى كرم فى يزرعيل بجانب قصر أخاب ملك السامرة : *
*" فكلم أخاب نابوت قائلا : *
*اعطنى كرمك فيكون لى بستان بقول ، *
*لأنه قريب بجانب بيتى ، *
*فأعطيك عوضه كرما أحسن منه ، *
*أو إذا حسن فى عينيك أعطيتك ثمنه فضة ، فقال نابوت لأخاب : *
*حاشا لى من قبل الرب أن اعطيك ميراث آبائى " . ( 1 مل 21 : 1 – 3 ) . *
بعد أربع سنوات أو خمس من القضاء على أنبياء البعل ، عاد الشر الى جولة أخرى فى مواجهة مع الخير ، والظلم والأستبداد أمام الحق الإلهى . 
كان آخاب الملك يزداد سوءا ومصيره يزداد بشاعة ، ذهب آخاب الى كرم نابوت ليرثه ، بعد المؤامرة التى دبرتها زوجته ايزابل الشريرة للتخلص من نابوت اليزرعيلى الذى رفض اعطاء الكرم لآخاب ميراثه الذى أخذه عن آبائه واجداده بقوله : " لا أعطيك ميراث آبائى " 1 مل 21 
والتقى به ايليا هناك ليقول له : *" هل قتلت وورثت أيضا " ( 1مل 21 : 19 ) .* 
1*- ميراث رهيب* 
والحقيقة المحزنة هى أن الميراث الرهيب من الجائز أن يصل اليه الأنسان فى أرض الفساد والظلم ، رغم كافة الحواجز التى يمكن تجاوزها أو تجاهلها أو تخطيتها بكل قوة وعنف ... طلب آخاب كرم نابوت لكى يحوله إلى بستان بقول ، وقال له انى مستعد أن أعطيك ثمنه أو كرما أحسن منه ، وكان ممكن لنابوت أن يرضى لولا أن الشريعة تمنع ذلك إذ لا يجوز لإنسان أن يتصرف فى ميراث آبائه . 
سخرت ايزابل من زوجها آخاب لعدم قدرته على التصرف – حتى ولو بالظلم – وهذا المشهد يتكرر كثيرا فى الحياة ، وهذا المنظر المأساوى يحدث كثيرا بين بنى البشر . 
قال السيد : " لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذى يؤدى الى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه " ( مت 7 : 13 ) . 
قد ينجح الشر فى الجولة الأولى من المعركة ، ولكنه هيهات أن يكسب المعركة . 
2*- ميرلث مخجل* 
اننا نقيس أمورنا لا على حساب حاجاتنا ، بل على حساب جيراننا ، اذ لا أريد أن يظهر مجد آخر الى جانب مجدى ، أو سلطان آخر بجوار سلطانى أو نفوذ الى جانب نفوذى ، وكل بساتين الدنيا أو كرومها لا تساوى البستان الصغير الذى يملكه جارى .... يا له من طمع مخجل ! .. بل يا له من ميراث قبيح ! ... 
ذاك الذى لا أستطيع الحصول عليه إلا بالكذب والخداع والغش ، وايزابل الشريرة كتبت رسائل بأسم آخاب وختمتها بخاتمه وأرسلت الرسائل الى الشيوخ والأشراف الذين فى مدينته الساكنين مع نابوت ، ليشهدوا أنه قد جدف على أسم الله وعلى الملك ، ثم أخرجوه ورجموه !! .. 
نفس التهم تكررت مع السيد له المجد : فقد وقف رئيس الكهنة ليعلن " لقد جدف ، ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود " ! والتهمة الثانية أنه يقاوم قيصر ( الملك ) ... وأخرجوا البار خارجا وعلقوه على الصليب !!!! .... 
الفرق الوحيد أن زوجة بيلاطس الأممية أقرت ببراءة السيد المسيح ... بينما ايزابل الأسرائيلية كانت هى المحرضة على القتل ! . 
3*- ميراث مقلق* 
ذهب أخاب ليستمتع بالكرم الذى ورثه ، ولعل الكرم كان جميلا ظليلا ، وكانت عناقيده حلوة ولذيذة ، وكان موقعه بديعا ، وأخاب يستطيع أن يمتع نظره ، ويذهب اليه ليستظل به من حر النهار ، بل يستطيع أن يأكل منه ما يشاء دون أن يمنعه أحد ، هل أستراح الملك ؟ 
لقد أضحت الظلال ظلاما ، والعناقيد علقما ، والكرم سجنا رهيبا ، اذ سمع صوت الله العادل هناك !! 
" هل قتلت وورثت أيضا " ؟ ! 
" هل أكلت من الشجرة التى قلت لك أن لا تأكل منها "؟...
" أين هابيل أخوك ؟ ......
أنه نفس الصوت يتكرر فى كل جيل ...
الرضا على الظلم ، هو بعينه الظلم ، والقتل بأمر أخاب أو بأمر ايزابل أو بأمر الشيوخ ؛ هو الدم الذى يتحمله أخاب أولا وأخيرا !! 
لم يتمتع الرجل بالكرم كما كان يشتهى ، لأنه فى قلب الكرم سمع عن مصيره المفجع ، ومصير بيته . 
*" هكذا قال الرب : فى المكان الذى لحست فيه الكلاب دم نابوت تلحس الكلاب دمك أنت أيضا " ( 1 مل 21 : 19 ) *
*" من مات لآخاب فى المدينة تأكله الكلاب ومن مات فى الحقل تأكله طيور السماء " . ( 1 مل 21 : 23 – 24 ) . *
وتكلم الرب عن ايزابل أيضا قائلا : إن الكلاب تأكل ايزابل عند مترسة يزرعيل . 
وعندما سمع عقاب الله على فم ايليا النبى بسبب قتله نابوت ليرث حقله ، جعل مسحا على جسده وصام واضطجع بالمسح ومشى بسكوت " . 
غير أن هذا الحزن لم يكن ندما على الخطية ، بقدر ما هو خوف من العقاب الصارم الذى سيلقاه . فماديته جعلت قلبه لا ينشغل بالله ، ومع هذا نجد أن الله يتراءف عليه قائلا للنبى :
*" هل رأيت كيف اتضع أخاب أمامى ، فمن أجل أنه قد اتضع أمامى لا أجلب الشر فى أيامه بل فى أيام ابنه أجلب الشر على بيته " ( 1 مل 21 : 28 ، 29 ) . *
الله يطيل أناته على الأنسان لكى يتوب ويرجع فينال الرحمة والغفران من عند الرب ، ولكن   حينما يقسى الأنسان قلبه ويتصلت ويصر على عناده ولا يفيق من غفلته ويرجع عن طريق ضلاله بالتوبة والندامة فتكون النتيجة الهلاك . 
لقد تمت كل التهديدات التى نطق بها ايليا ، صحيح أن أخاب أجل اتمامها بتوبة جزئية دامت ثلاث سنوات ، ولكنه فى نهاية تلك المدة عاد الى طرقه السريرة ، فتمت كل التهديدات بحذافيرها ، اذ أنه جرح بقوس غير متعمد فى راموت جلعاد " وجرى دم الجرح الى حضن المركبة " ولما غسلت المركبة فى بركة سلوام لحست الكلاب دمه . 
وبعد عشرين عاما عندما أرسل ياهو ليفتقد جثة ايزابل لدفنها " لم يجدوا منها الا الجمجمة والرجلين وكفى اليدين " أما الباقى فقد التهمته الكلاب المفترسة ، اذ كانت الجثة منطرحة فى نفس المكان الذى قتل فيه نابوت ( 2 مل 9 : 35 ) ، لتشهد أن الحسن غش والجمال باطل والشهوة فانية ، وأن الحكمة البشرية تغرق صاحبها فى العطب والهلاك .
أما جثة يهورام أبنهما فقد تركت فى نفس المكان دون أن تدفن ، كأمر ياهو الذى لم ينس قط تلك الكلمات الرهيبة . 
.... وحقا قيل " لأن فوق العالى عاليا يلاحظ والأعلى ( أى الرب ) فوقهما " ( جا 5 : 8 ) 
وهنالك أيضا – فى الأيام التالية – هزمت جيوش اسرائيل شر هزيمة مرارا ، وتشبعت الأرض بدمائهم يقينا أن اللــه صادق ليس فقط فى مواعيده بل أيضا فى وعيده . 
لقد تمت حرفيا كل كلمة نطق بها ايليا ، لأن الله صادق على كل كلمات عبده وقد أيدت الأيام المتعاقبة صدقه مرارا .  

*أخزيا يخلف والده أخاب *
*" أخزيا بن أخاب ملك على اسرائيل فى السامرة فى السنة السابعة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا ، *
*ملك على اسرائيل سنتين ، وعمل الشر فى عينى الرب ، وسار فى طريق أبيه وطريق أمه ، وطريق يربعام بن نباط الذى جعل إسرائيل يخطىء ، وعبد البعل وسجد له ، وأغاظ الرب إله إسرائيل حسب كل ما فعل أبوه " ( 1 مل 22 : 51 – 53 ) .*
مع قصر مدة حكم أخزيا إلا أنها كانت غاية فى الشر ، لم يحتفظ فقط بالوثنية التى أدخلها يربعام ، وإنما بعبادة البعل التى أدخلتها إيزابل . لقد سمع عن الخراب الذى حل ببيت يربعام ورأى والده قد دمره الأنبياء الكذبة ومع ذلك لم يتعظ . 
لكى نستطيع أن ندرك كل هذه الحوادث التى حدثت فى العهد القديم ، من قتل للأنبياء الكذبة ، أو احراق رسل أخزيا ، أو ..... الخ ، يجب أن ننسى أننا نعيش فى العهد الجديد الذى أهم مايميزه الرحمة الرقيقة ، ونتخيل أنفسنا أننا نعيش فى العصر الذى أنتهى بالجلجثة . 
هذا الدرس لقنه السيد المسيح لتلاميذه بعناية خاصة ، عندما طلب منه تلاميذه يعقوب ويوحنا أن تنزل نارا من السماء ( كما فعل ايليا )  وتحرق القرية التى رفضت أن تستضيف المخلص وتلاميذه ، فالتفت إليهما يسوع وقال لهما لستما تعلمان من أى روح أنتما ( لو 9 : 54 ، 55 ) . وكأن السيد المسيح قد قال لهما : اذكرا بأنكما وقد تبعتمانى انتقلتما الى عصر جديد ، وأن الأمور فى ملكوت السموات ستسير على مبادىء جديدة تختلف كل الأختلاف عن تلك المبادىء التى عهدتماها ، أننى سوف لا أنقض الناموس ولا الأنبياء ، ولكننى سأدخل عليهما قانونا يكملهما بنظام إلهى جديد ، لقد بدأ عهد الرحمة منذ الآن . 
*+ + +*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

*إيليا واخزيا بن آخاب ورئيس الخمسين *
تملك أخزيا بن آخاب ومرض فأرسل ليسأل بعل زبوب الوثن فتراءى إيليا لرسل الملك وطالبهم أن يخبروا ملك إسرائيل " أليس لأنه لا يوجد فى اسرائيل إله أرسلت لتسأل بعل زبوب إله عقرون لذلك السرير الذى صعدت عليه لا تنزل عنه بل موتا تموت " ( 2 مل 1 : 6 ) ... 
عرف الملك أنه إيليا فأرسل خمسين جنديا وقائدهم الذى نادى إيليا " يا رجل الله .. الملك يقول إنزل " . أجاب إيليا " إن كنت أنا رجل الله فلتنزل نار من السماء وتأكلك أنت والخمسين الذين لك ، فنزلت نار وأكلتهم .... 
أرسل الملك خمسين آخرين وقائدهم فأكلتهم النار .... 
فعاد وأرسل خمسين ورئيسهم .... 
+ صعد رئيس الخمسين الثالث إلى الجبل وجثا على ركبتيه وقال : " يا رجل الله لتكرم نفسى وأنفس عبيدك  فى عينيك هوذا قد نزلت نار من السماء وأكلت ... " 
هنا قال ملاك الرب لإيليا : " انزل معه لا تخف منه " نزل إيليا وذهب للملك وأخبره بقضاء الرب عليه بالموت ... 
+ القائد الثالث سلك سكة الأتضاع فنجا من الموت وقيل " تذللت فخلصتنى ... أنا تذللت جدا " ( مز 116 : 6 ) . 
وهنا تجول فى خاطرنا فكرة عن لطف السيد المسيح ووداعته : كان يستطيع أن ينزل نارا من السماء لتبيد أولئك الجند الذين أتوا اليه فىجثسيمانى لألقاء القبض عليه ، لم ينطق بتلك الكلمة ، كم كان منظرا مدهشا اذ وقفت جنود الملائكة منتصبة فى كبد السماء تنتظر كلمة واحدة منه لأنقاذه ، ولكنها بقيت منذهلة لم تتلق حتى اشارة واحدة . 
النار الوحيدة التى طلبها فكانت نار الروح القدس " جئت لألقى نارا على الأرض فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت " ( لو 12 : 49 ) . 
+ ما أعظم الفرق بين الناموس والنعمة : هنا 153 جندى هلك منهم 102 بنار إيليا ونجا القائد الثالث وخمسينه . 
أما بعد قيامة الرب إصطاد الرسل 153 سمكة لم تضع واحدة منها فما بال حال النفوس التى إفتداها الرب بدمه ، قيل عن الفرق بين الناموس والنعمة فى ( عب 12: 18 ) : 
*" لأنكم لم تأتوا إلى جبل ملموس مضطرم بالنار وإلى ضباب وظلام وزوبعة وهتاف بوق وصوت كلمات استعفى الذين سمعوه من أن تزاد لهم كلمة ... وكان المنظر هكذا مخيفا حتى قال موسى أنا مرتعب ومرتعد . بل قد أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون وإلى مدينة الله الحى أورشليم السماوية وإلى ربوات هم محفل ملائكة وكنيسة أبكار مكتوبين فى السموات وإلى الله ديان الجميع وإلى أرواح أبرار مكملين وإلى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع وإلى دم رش يتكلم أفضل من هابيل " . *
** ايليا والمركبة السماوية *
كان اليشع يخدم ايليا وكان معه ، غير أنه ليس مذكورا فى التاريخ من زمان دعوته الى زمان اصعاد ايليا .
وقد عرف ايليا زمان انتقاله قد قرب ، وربما عرف اليشع أيضا أن سيده سيفارقه ولكن فى قلبيهما ما لا يقدران أن يعبرا عنه بالكلام .  
كان ايليا على وشك الوقوف أمام الرب فى السماء وعلى اليشع أن يتسلم منه أثقال الخدمة وأخطارها ، وكانا مزمعين أن يفترقا . 
وكان الرب قد رسم لأيليا حوادث تلك الساعات الأخيرة فأرسله ليزور الأنبياء فى محلاتهم المختلفة ويكلمهم كلامه الأخير ، وربما طلب ايليا من اليشع أن يمكث فى الجلجال لأنه أراد الأنفراد قبل انتقاله ، أو لأنه أشفق على خادمه ، أو لأنه قصد امتحان محبته وأمانته . 
واليشع أظهر محبته الشديدة بقوله : 
" حى هو الرب وحية هى نفسك أنى لا أتركك " ( 2 مل 2 : 5 ) . 
وبعد زيارة مدارس الأنبياء ذهب الى برية فى عبر الأردن ليكون صعوده فى مكان منفردا كما صعد موسى ليموت فى جبل نبو . 
وذهب خمسون رجلا من بنى الأنبياء ووقفوا قبالتهما من بعيد ، ووقف كلاهما بجانب الأردن ، وأخذ ايليا رداءه ولفه وضرب الماء فانفلق الى هنا وهناك فعبرا كلاهما فى اليبس . 
وضرب ايليا النبى الماء كما مد موسى عصاه فانشق البحر وكما انفلق نهر الأردن أمام يشوع . 
وكان عمل ايليا شهادة لأسرائيل لينتبهوا الى كلامه فيخلصوا من عبودية أشر من عبودية مصر ويدخلوا راحة أعظم من راحة كنعان . 
وقال ايليا لأليشع اطلب ماذا أفعل لك قبل أن أوخذ منك ؟ 
وطلب اليشع من أيليا أن يكون له نصيب أثنين من روحه ، وفى ( تث 21 : 17 ) فإن نصيب أثنين من مال الأب هو من حقوق البكر ، كأن الأنبياء أبناء لأبيهم الروحى أى لأيليا ، وطلب اليشع أن يكون أولهم ورئيسهم كالبكر بين الأولاد . 
ولا ننسب لاليشع الطمع والكبرياء فى هذا الطلب ، لأنه طلب أن يكون الأول فى الخدمة والخطر والتعب . 
والطمع من هذا النوع هو من الفضائل والواجبات . 
وقال ايليا لقد صعبت السؤال : كان الأمر صعبا على اليشع لأنه ربما لم يشعر بعظمة الخدمة التى كانت أمامه ، وصعبا على ايليا ، لأن تعيين خليفته ليس له بل للرب . 
وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا فى العاصفة الى السماء ، وكان اليشع يرى ويصرخ يا أبى يا أبى مركبة اسرائيل وفرسانها .. ولم يره بعد . 
لا شك أن هذا المنظر بقى فى ذاكرة اليشع كل أيام حياته ، وبه تقوى ايمانه ليقول فى وقت المقاومة : " الذين معنا أكثر من الذين معهم " ( 2 مل 6 : 16 ) . 
ومن ذلك الوقت فصاعدا لم يكن ايليا سيده بل الرب . 
ورفع اليشع رداء ايليا الذى سقط عنه ورجع ووقف على شاطىء الأردن ، فأخذ رداء ايليا الذى سقط عنه وضرب الماء وقال أين هو الرب إله ايليا ، ثم ضرب الماء أيضا فانفلق الى هنا وهناك فعبر اليشع . 
أخذ اليشع رداء ايليا لا ليلبسه بل اشارة الى المقام الذى تسلمه من ايليا ، وضرب الماء فانفلق كما فى الأول حينما ضربه ايليا . ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

أخذ اليشع رداء ايليا لا ليلبسه بل اشارة الى المقام الذى تسلمه من ايليا ، وضرب الماء فانفلق كما فى الأول حينما ضربه ايليا . 
*أسباب هذا الأنتقال* : 
*1*- لا شك فى أن الأسباب الرئيسية هو أن يكون شهادة لجيله ، فقد كان البشر فى عصره غارقين فى شهواتهم ، منغمسين فى ملذاتهم ، لا يفكرون فيما وراء هذه الحياة ، أما اليهود فان أقصى ما استطاعوا الوصول اليه هو تكوين فكرة غامضة عن الحياة الأخرى ، لعل هذه الفكرة زادها غموضا وظلاما انحرافهم فى تيار العبادة الوثنية وانغماسهم فى الخطية . 
أما انتقال ايليا فقد اعطاهم برهانا مقنعا على وجود عالم روحى دخله الأبرار ، وعلى أن الروح لا تموت بموت الجسد ، بل تنتقل الى حالة أسمى ووطن لائق بها . 
2- كان هناك سبب آخر هو رغبة الله فى تدعيم أقوال عبده وخادمه الأمين بطريقة عجيبة ، كان يسيرا على رجال ذلك العصر أن يحدوا من قوة خدمة ايليا باتهامه أنه مجرد انسان متحمس مهيج مثير للقلاقل والفتن ولعله كان من الهين أن يظنوا أن تهديداته وانذاراته بدأت وانتهت بنفسه ، ولو كانت حياته انتهت بمرض الشيخوخة لأذدادوا تقسيا فى طرقهم المعوجة ، وتوغلا فى شرورهم ، فكيف كان ممكنا أن يعرفوا أنه انما نطق بحق الله ؟ 
ولكن شفاة المجدفين والمتقولين قد ابكمت عندما ختم الرب على خدمة عبده بهذا الختم العجيب .  
​ 

*التجـلـى * 

*"* *وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا أخاه وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين ، وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور ، واذا موسى وإيليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه ، فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يارب جيد أن نكون ههنا ، فان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال ، لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولايليا واحدة ، وفيما هو يتكلم اذ سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا : هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت ؛ له اسمعوا "** ( متى 17 : 1 – 5 ) . *
*التجلى* هو الدخول بالنفس إلى تذوق الحياة الآخروية ، لترى عريسها قادما فى ملكوته ، معلنا لها أمجاده الإلهية بالقدر الذى يمكنها أن تحتمله وهى بعد فى الجسد ، هذا العمل الذى تحقق بطريقة ملموسة على جبل تابور أمام ثلاثة من التلاميذ ؛ ونبيين من العهد القديم هما موسى وإيليا . 
*التجلى* هو اعلان " الملكوت السماوى " الممتد فوق كل حدود الزمان ، أرتبط التجلى بأحداث الصليب والقيامة ، فإنه لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يرتفع على جبل التجلى ليرى بهاء السيد ، ما لم يقبل صليبه ، ويدخل معه الآمه ليختبر قوة قيامته .
لعل السيد أحضر موسى وإيليا كمثلين للتلاميذ فيغيروا منهما فى الأمور الحسنى ، فتكون لهم وداعة موسى وغيرة إيليا على مجد الله . 
جاء موسى النبى إلى حضرة الملك المسيا ممثلا الأعضاء الراقدة فى الرب ، النفوس التى رحلت  عنا بالجسد لكنها مرتبطة معنا حول المسيح الواحد الذى يملك على الجميع ، وأما إيليا النبى فجاء يمثل الأعضاء المجاهدة إذ لم يمت إيليا ... وكأن الكل يلتقون معا كأحياء فى الرب . 
أراد السيد أن يخبر تلاميذه أن له سلطان على الموت وعلى الحياة ، إن كان موسى قد تسلم الناموس وإيليا يمثل الأنبياء ، فإن تجلى السيد بينهما إنما يشير إلى أنه هو غاية الناموس ومركز النبوات . 
موسى وإيليا يمثلان رجال العهد القديم ، وبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا يمثلون رجال العهد الجديد ، وكأن السيد المسيح هو مركز الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد ، أو هو سر خلاص الكل ومشتهى الجميع . 
موسى النبى جاء شاهدا على أن السيد ليس مجدفا على الناموس كما يدعى اليهود .... 
وإيليا شاهدا على مجد الله فى شخص أبنه الحبيب يسوع ...... 
لقد رفض يسوع أن يعطى آية من السماء للكتبة والفريسيين ، وهاهو يعطى علامة من السماء لتلاميذه الأبرار ليزيد إيمانهم ، ....
إيليا يمثل البتوليين فى ملكوت السموات .. .  .  وموسى يمثل المتزوجين ......
*" فسأله تلاميذه قائلين : فماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولا ، فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : إن إيليا يأتى أولا ويرد كل شىء ، ولكنى أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا " ( متى 17 : 10 – 12 ) . *
كان للكتبة معرفة نظرية ، فقد فهموا من النبوات أن إيليا يسبق مجىء المسيا ، جاء ولكنهم لم يعرفوه أو قبلوه ، إنما عملوا به ما أرادوا ... 
من هو إيليا إلا يوحنا المعمدان ، إذ *" فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان " ( متى 17 : 13 ) – *لقد جاء يوحنا بروح إيليا ، لا بمعنى أنه تقمص روحه ، وإنما يحمل فكره النارى وغيرته الملتهبة على مجد الله ، وحياته النسكية فى البرية ، ليمهد الطريق بالتوبة من أجل المسيا المنتظر .  

*دروس مستفادة من حياة إيليا *​
كان ايليا انسان تحت الآلام مثلنا                          

الوقوف أمام الله 

قيمة الأختباء 
الطاعة الكاملة لصوت الله 
إيليا النبى والوداعة وطول الأناة 
شجاعة إيليا 
الدعوة للرجوع إلى الله الواحد 
قوة الأيمان سر استجابة الصلاة 
طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها 

الهروب من وجه الشر


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

كان ايليا انسان تحت الآلام مثلنا                          

الوقوف أمام الله 

قيمة الأختباء 
الطاعة الكاملة لصوت الله 
إيليا النبى والوداعة وطول الأناة 
شجاعة إيليا 
الدعوة للرجوع إلى الله الواحد 
قوة الأيمان سر استجابة الصلاة 
طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها 

الهروب من وجه الشر 
 

*إيليا رمـــــز للسيد المسيح *
+ يرمز إيليا الطوباوى إلى ربنا ومخلصنا ، كما اضطهد إيليا بواسطة اليهود هكذا ربنا إيليا الحقيقى الذى دانه اليهود واحتقروه . 
ترك إيليا شعبه ، وهجر المسيح المجمع ، 
رحل إيليا إلى البرية ، وجاء المسيح إلى العالم 
أطعم إيليا فى الصحراء بواسطة الغربان ، بينما انتعش المسيح فى صحراء هذا العالم بإيمان الأمم . 
+ كما قام ربنا وصعد إلى السموات ، هكذا أخذ إيليا إلى السماء فى مركبة نارية . ​ 

*موسى وإيليا *
كثيرا ما ترتبط شخصيتا موسى وإيليا معا ، خاصة بظهورهما دون سواهما من رجال العهد القديم عند تجلى السيد المسيح ، وتمتعهما دون سواهما من الأنبياء بالصوم لمدة أربعين يوما . 
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

+ كما قام ربنا وصعد إلى السموات ، هكذا أخذ إيليا إلى السماء فى مركبة نارية . ​ 

*موسى وإيليا *
كثيرا ما ترتبط شخصيتا موسى وإيليا معا ، خاصة بظهورهما دون سواهما من رجال العهد القديم عند تجلى السيد المسيح ، وتمتعهما دون سواهما من الأنبياء بالصوم لمدة أربعين يوما . 
​*إيليـــا النبــى**موســى النبــى*

تحقق معه نفس الأمر ( 1 مل 9 : 8 – 11 
*نزول نار الرب على الذبيحة ( 18 : 38 ) *
أرسل له غربان تطعمه ( 17 : 8 – 16 ) 
*فعل نفس الأمر ( 18 : 37 – 39 *
خلفه إليشع " الله خلاص " 
*صعد بطريقة سرية ( 2 مل 2 : 11 ، 12 *
عند الأردن سلم القيادة لإليشع ( 2 مل 2 : 13 ، 14 ) 
*تمتع بنفس الأمر ( مت 17 : 3 ) . *

التقى مع الله فى حوريب 
 


*أعلن الله ذاته خلال النار ( خر 3 : 21 ) *
أطعمه المن من السماء ( خر 16 ) 
*أكد أن الرب هو الله ( تث 6 : 4 ) *
خلفه يشوع " يهوة مخلص " 
*جاء موته سرا ( تث 34 ) *
 


عند الأردن سلم القيادة ليشوع . 
 


*ظهر مع السيد المسيح فى التجلى ( مت 17* *: 3 ) .* 
 

*بركــــــة وشفاعـــــــة النبى العظيم*
*إيليا النبـــــى*

*تكون معنا ،، آمين*
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

النبى النارى ايليا 
من احب الشخصيات الى قلبى 
هوة ونسختة الرائعة 

يوحنا المعمدان 

الذى قيل عنة اتى بروح ايليا وقوتة 


ساكنب لكم 
بعض تاملات 

كاتب اتمنى جميعنا نقرا لة 
هو دكتور  ف ب ماير 

من كتابة ايليا وسر قوتة 
ترجمة 
القمص مرقس داود 


فتابعوا معى 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

الكاتب  د/ ف  ب  ماير   ترجمة القمص مرقس داود 


+ عندما ياتى البشر اخر ما عندهم من الشر
فحينئذ يحين الوقت للة 
ليبدا عملة 
وعندما يبدا اللة عملة 
فانة يستطيع بابسط الوسائل 
ان يقلب راسا على عقب كل ما عملة البشر من دونة 
ويسطر بعض الصحائف فى تاريخ البشرية لتكون درسا ثمينا وهدى لكل الاجيال القادمة 


 
+كثيرا ما مرت على العالم عصورا مظلمة كهذا العصر 
سادت فية الاديان الكاذبة 
والمعتقدات الفاسدة 
وامتلا قلب  بنى البشر فيهم بفعل الشر 
وبردت محبة الكثيرين
على ان اللة لا يمكن ان يعدم وسيلة لايقاف هذا التيار 
قد تسود الخطية كل البلاد 
وقد يبدو كان  مصابيح الشهادة للحق قد انطفات كلها 
وقد تتجمع كل القوات العالمية ضد الحق 
وقد يظهر ان المؤامرات التى حاكها الشيطان ضد اولاد اللة او ضد عمل اللة على وشك النجاح النهائى 
لكن 
ربما يكون اللة يدرب ويعد احد الاشخاص الضعفاء
فى قرية حقيرة مجهولة 
كل تلك المدة الطويلة الماضية 
وفى وقت الحاجة الشديدة يبرزة للعالم 


:download:

لخواطر ف ب ماير بقية 

تابعوا لو حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر


موضوع :::: رائع ومميز جدا


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعآ حقآ
أستاذتى
كل مواضيع حضرتك مميزة
ربنا يبارك حضرتك ويفرح قلبك
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
فى أسم المسيح​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر*​
> 
> *موضوع :::: رائع ومميز جدا*​
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا استاذ النهيسى 
مرورك وتشجيعك 
تابع معى خواطر  ف ب ماير 
رائعة بالفعل 

وانا اعشق كل كتاباتة وقرائتها كلها عدة مرات


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعآ حقآ
> 
> أستاذتى
> كل مواضيع حضرتك مميزة
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يخليك ربنا موجود 

تابع معى تاملات ف ب ماير 

متعة روحية وفائدة وبركة فعلا 

شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك ربنا موجود


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

ف ب ماير 

+ لعل هذا هو السبب فى كثرة احزانك ايها العزيز 
ان كنت تزرح تحت اعباء جفاف شديد
ان يتلف الاخضر واليابس 
ويلاشى كل ثرونك

ان كنت  قد حرمت اياما طويلة من ندى النعمة 
ومطر البركة 
فاعلم 
ان ذلك
ليس وليد الصدفة 
بل هو تدخل يد ذاك الذى احبك الى المنتهى 
فلم يسمح لك بان تتركة نهائيا 
قبل ان يبذل معك اخر مجهود
لعلك تقف عند حدك وترجع الية 
ان كان حقل قد احرق فلانة يريد ان يردك الية (3صم 14:30 )
وان كان الجفاف قد سمح بة الرب 
فلاجل ترميم المذبح على جبل الكرمل 
وابادة الانبياء الكذبة فى الوادى 



+ليت انفسنا تمتلا قابلية وايمان بعمل اللة 
كما كان ايليا 
لكى تمتلا قوة الهية كما امتلا 
ولكن 
قبل ان يتم ذلك 
يجب 
ان نجتاز نفس الطريق الذى سلكة ايليا 
حتى ايمانك يجب ان يتطهر ويتنقى ويتهذب لكى يقوى على ان يقهر ممالك ويصنع برا ويهزم جيوش الغرباء (عب 11: 33 /34 )


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

+ انى احب هذة العبارة 
صارت الية كلمة الرب 
فان لم يكن فى حاجة للتفتيش والبحث عنها 
بل هى جاءتة 
وهى تاتى اليك ايضا 
وقد تاتيك الكلمة فى كلمة اللة المكتوبة 
او فى تاثير خاص يطبعة الروح القدس على قلبك 
او فى بعض الظروف الخاصة وسواء جاءتك فى هذة الصورة او تلك 
فانها لابد ان تجدك 
وتعلن لك ما ينبغى عملة 
يا رب ماذا تريد ان افعل 


+ايها العزيز لا تتردد بعد بل تقدم 
ولو كانت الطريق غامضة فى نظرك 
فانك لابد ان تجد رجلك تخطو فى امان 
وانك كلما خطوت خطوة وجدت الرب قد مهد لقدمك موضعها 

ان الخبز لا يعطى لنا الا يوما بيوم 
والمن لا يعطى الا كل صباح 
والقوة تعطى حسب حاجة الساعة 

واللة لا يعطى كل الارشادات مرة واحدة 
لئلا يضطرب العقل ويرتبك الفكر 
ولكنة يامر بما تستطيع الذاكرة ان تعى 
وربما يستطيع المرء ان يعمل 
وبعد ذلك نتطلع الية 
فى انتظار الخطوة التالية 
وبذا نتعلم طريق الطاعة والثقة 
بخطوات يسيرة هينة 


:download:

تابعوا معى 
تاملات  ف ب ماير الرائعة 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

+ ليس هنالك طريقة انجح لاذلال نفس الانسان اكثر من سحبة فجاة 
من الدائرة التى كان قد بدا يظن نفسة 
انة لا غنى عنة فيها 
لكى يتعلم 
انة لا حاجة الية على الاطلاق  لاتمام مقاصد اللة 
وحتى يدرك اذا ما عزل فى جهة نائية كيف كانت افكارة مشوشة وكيف كانت قوتة كلا شيىء 




+فلا تتعجب ان سمعنا ابانا السماوى 
يهمس فى اذاننا احيانا 
يكفيك يا ابنى ما قد اربكت نفسك فية 
من مشاغل واعلانات وارتباكات 
تعال هنا 
اختبىء 
عند كريث الامال الخائبة 
او عند كريث الخسائر 
او فقد الاعزاء 
او فى الوحدة التى هجرتها الجموع المزدحمة 
وسعيد هو 
الذى يستطيع ان يقدمهذا الجواب :
ارادتك هذة هى ارادتى ايضا 
اننى اطير اليك يا الهى 
لكى تخبئنى فى ستر خيمتك 
وفى ظل جناحيك تسترنى


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

+ لقد قضى على الكثيرين منا 
ان يجلسوا بجوار انهار تجف
وربما البعض حالسا بجوارها الان 
قد يكون نهر الصيت والشهرة 
قد يكون نهر الصحة بدا يجف 
قد يكون نهر الثروة 
قد يكون نهر صداقة الاصدقاء بدا ييبس
ولماذا يسمح الرب بان تيبس كل هذة الانهار ؟
لانة يريد ان يعلمنا 
بان لا تتكل على نعمة بل على شخصة 
يريد ان يخلينا من ذواتنا  
يريد ان يحل اوصالنا 
قبل ان ينقلنا من دائرة الى اخرى للخدمة اوالتعليم
لانة يريد ان يرفع ابصارنا الى النهر الخارج من عرش اللة 
الذى لن ييبس الى الابد 

اذن فلنتعلم هذة الدروس 
ولنتحول من نهر كريث الذى خيب امالنا الى مخلصنا الذى لن يخيب لنا رجاء


----------

